# 400w Auto Grow...



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everybody, i've been here a while, i'm GKN and this will be my 3rd journal...Everyone is more than welcomed to post away, only positive vibes of course, leave the shit talking at the door...
This will be my 2nd go round with autoflowering strains and i'm already a huge fan...I have 10 diesel ryders, 1 fem white dwarf and 1 fem easy ryder...i'm also gonna be vegging 3 purple wrecks that are goin outside in a couple weeks, along with my own cross, rhinoberry, that i copied from a member here....i'm a long time dirt grower and this run i'm trying a new mix, the moonshine mix...it's 100% organic and you don't need to add any veg nutes, and during flowering you add whatever organic ammendments you like...the mix consists of 1 bag of ocean forest, 1 bag light warrior, and 1 bag planting mix, along with 2 five gal buckets of perlite...i've got the auto ak in a huge 5 gal container, the white dwarf is in a 3 gal, so these should yield nicely...i also plan on taking the best male diesel ryder with a nice female dr, and putting them outside to make a ton of seeds, hopefully 300 or so...the remaining males will be killed and the ladies will be transplanted to 3 gal pots...same setup as before, 400 mh/hps, fans galore, central a/c blowing right in from top, and i cut a small circle for a fan on bottome for intake and in general made the corner of the bedroom and bit more closed in...well i think that's it for now, i won't bore ya'll with lots of veg pics, but open discussion and debate are very welcomed....peace and happy growing.



GKN


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Liking the setup man, can't wait to see that rhinoberry all budded out. The plants all look good so far dude, keep up the nice work. I'm pulling up a seat


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Liking the setup man, can't wait to see that rhinoberry all budded out. The plants all look good so far dude, keep up the nice work. I'm pulling up a seat


thanks dude, and i'm glad to have ya here tom..let's pray she's a female! i think i hit the volcano one to many times earlier, i'm wasted, haha...my setup should show folks it doesn't take a ton of cash to grow dank pot, just a bit of experience, a green thumb helps, and the right conditions...


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you doing 12/12 from seed again?
If not how long you plan on vegging?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Are you doing 12/12 from seed again?
> If not how long you plan on vegging?


nah, with auto's you don't need 12/12, they like 20/4 or 18/6 for their entire life...i'm doin 18/6...the regular strains, purple wreck and rhinoberry are gonna veg for a few weeks then their goin outdoors...i'm in the dirty hot south so they'll still have time to get big!


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 1, 2009)

Whats the benefit of Autos?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Whats the benefit of Autos?


well, there's a bunch..there super fast, you'll be smoking dank a little over 2 months after you plant...outside there badass cause you can plant em whenever, and in 2 months they'll be done, so for folks in the north with short grow seasons there ideal...umm, lets see, indoors it opens an easy route to perpetual crops, since the light stays on 18/6, you can always be starting new plants, therefore always finishing new crops in a single room...the potency on the new hybrids is up there, the diesel ryder is really stoney shit...there small, compact, you can jam a bunch in a small space...they show sex in 15-20 days...there easier to grow, great for beginners..don't mind hot temps and small pots...hahah, i just love em, can't ya tell...you should try a pack of diesel ryders, and i promise you won't be disapointed! i start in 1 gal pots till sexed, then the females get transplaned to 3 gal or bigger pots, this way they yield well over an oz per plant...


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 1, 2009)

Very Cool. Im going to enjoy watching this.
Good luck.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 1, 2009)

will be keeping a eye on this one i think autos are kool plants...goodluck..MEANGREEN


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

good stuff guys, i'm really glad to have ya both onboard for the ride! my homegrown is bout out, i been smokin like mad, sucks, i'm gonna have to buy weed soon, ahhh, noo!!


gkn


----------



## MJG420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like another great setup GKN, cant wait to see how the rhynoberry turns out. deff subscribed for this one


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Looks like another great setup GKN, cant wait to see how the rhynoberry turns out. deff subscribed for this one


thank you my friend...and welcome...
i just love making seeds and new crosses, it's a really great time, well, everything in growin is!! peace


gkn


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

Subscribed dude! Pimp little setup GkN!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jul 1, 2009)

Had never even thought of growing an auto, but you bring up some interesting points. Didn't know they flowered in 18/6 that's pretty cool. That yield sounds pretty good too for that type of plant.

How many you gonna run? I'm subscribed.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

appreciate that Dewey...and yeah, auto's are the shit, everybody should really give em a try...i'm gonna run 5 or 6 females inside, and then a seeded diesel ryder outside...you can either pack a bunch in a small space, and you'll have lower yields, or have less plants in bigger pots which is what i'm doin...i should easily pull 6 ozs, plus hundreds of auto seeds that i'm gonna give away to friends....i'm so gald ya'll are here! happy growing..


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up buddy? Glad to hear you got the new grow going. I'm pretty happy with the Easyryders so far. I have some that are 42 days tomorrow, and some that are 35 days tomorrow and they're doing really well. Of the 5 that are 35 days, they range from 15-20 inches. Of the ones that are 42 days old, they range from 21-26 inches tall. I can't wait for these to finish.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> What's up buddy? Glad to hear you got the new grow going. I'm pretty happy with the Easyryders so far. I have some that are 42 days tomorrow, and some that are 35 days tomorrow and they're doing really well. Of the 5 that are 35 days, they range from 15-20 inches. Of the ones that are 42 days old, they range from 21-26 inches tall. I can't wait for these to finish.


yeah man it's really nice to be back farming! ya got any pics of those?? i wanna see what i'm in for...what size pots you got em in and you using soil??


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm using BioBizz All Mix soil, started in 1 gallons pots under 2 T-5 96 watt 4 bulb fixtures, and after 3 weeks they were transplanted into 2.5 gallon square pots and put into my tent that has 2 400 watt hps going 18/6. I haven't posted pics on here in a long time, but I'll take some tomorrow after I get off of work. They are all doing pretty good except one that is yellow throughout the whole plant. It's been that for a couple of weeks and I haven't been able to figure out why. I use Earth Juice nutrients from the 3rd week on every watering, and I also give them the EJ Micronutrients and the EJ Catalyst every 2 weeks.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I'm using BioBizz All Mix soil, started in 1 gallons pots under 2 T-5 96 watt 4 bulb fixtures, and after 3 weeks they were transplanted into 2.5 gallon square pots and put into my tent that has 2 400 watt hps going 18/6. I haven't posted pics on here in a long time, but I'll take some tomorrow after I get off of work. They are all doing pretty good except one that is yellow throughout the whole plant. It's been that for a couple of weeks and I haven't been able to figure out why. I use Earth Juice nutrients from the 3rd week on every watering, and I also give them the EJ Micronutrients and the EJ Catalyst every 2 weeks.


damn, that sounds like a real nice setup, good job..i can't wait to see a couple pics...how many you running?? should be some nice yields..i love auto's in big pots...during my first grow of diesel ryder i ran into the same problem with a couple plants, yellowing throughout their life and i could never figure it out...the bud still turned out dank, they were just the smallest...so not sure...maybe give em a good flush? I've never heard of that soil, pretty good shit?? biobizz makes nutes too right? 


gkn


----------



## DankBudds (Jul 1, 2009)

im here for this one! should have done this from the beggining


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

DankBudds said:


> im here for this one! should have done this from the beggining


glad to have ya buddy....i know, i'm just really lazy, but i'm gonna try harder i promise, 
all the little babies are really loving life, and i just can't wait to see how they turn out..


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 1, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn, that sounds like a real nice setup, good job..i can't wait to see a couple pics...how many you running?? should be some nice yields..i love auto's in big pots...during my first grow of diesel ryder i ran into the same problem with a couple plants, yellowing throughout their life and i could never figure it out...the bud still turned out dank, they were just the smallest...so not sure...maybe give em a good flush? I've never heard of that soil, pretty good shit?? biobizz makes nutes too right?
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks man. It's a 3' 11" X 7' 10" grow tent (lined with thermal guard), with 2-400 watt eye hortilux bulbs inside of 2-Sun System Super Sun 2's that are connected by 6" ducting with a Can Fan centrifugal duct fan that runs 178 cfm on one side, and a Can Fan 2600 carbon filter on the other. Man I felt like David Wooderson (Mathew McConaughey), in Dazed and Cofused when he was explaining his car. Anyways, I think I said that I had 11 going in my last post but I actually have 10 Easyryders going.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Thanks man. It's a 3' 11" X 7' 10" grow tent (lined with thermal guard), with 2-400 watt eye hortilux bulbs inside of 2-Sun System Super Sun 2's that are connected by 6" ducting with a Can Fan centrifugal duct fan that runs 178 cfm on one side, and a Can Fan 2600 carbon filter on the other. Man I felt like David Wooderson (Mathew McConaughey), in Dazed and Cofused when he was explaining his car. Anyways, I think I said that I had 11 going in my last post but I actually have 10 Easyryders going.


haha, that's hilarious...damn i'm jealous, that is a nice fucking setup! one day i want something similar, as i want to produce more dank, haha...
do you stay under 80 in that tent with dual 400's? you should have an excellent yield...i saw pictures in the back of high times of some easy ryders, that were just massive, 1 oz colas, probably 3 ozs total...i'm hoping for 2 from mine, i'm tryin her out in a 5 gal bucket, that's the biggest container i've ever had an auto in!


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Hello everybody, i've been here a while, i'm GKN and this will be my 3rd journal...Everyone is more than welcomed to post away, only positive vibes of course, leave the shit talking at the door...
> This will be my 2nd go round with autoflowering strains and i'm already a huge fan...I have 10 diesel ryders, 1 fem white dwarf and 1 fem easy ryder...i'm also gonna be vegging 3 purple wrecks that are goin outside in a couple weeks, along with my own cross, rhinoberry, that i copied from a member here....i'm a long time dirt grower and this run i'm trying a new mix, the moonshine mix...it's 100% organic and you don't need to add any veg nutes, and during flowering you add whatever organic ammendments you like...the mix consists of 1 bag of ocean forest, 1 bag light warrior, and 1 bag planting mix, along with 2 five gal buckets of perlite...i've got the auto ak in a huge 5 gal container, the white dwarf is in a 3 gal, so these should yield nicely...i also plan on taking the best male diesel ryder with a nice female dr, and putting them outside to make a ton of seeds, hopefully 300 or so...the remaining males will be killed and the ladies will be transplanted to 3 gal pots...same setup as before, 400 mh/hps, fans galore, central a/c blowing right in from top, and i cut a small circle for a fan on bottome for intake and in general made the corner of the bedroom and bit more closed in...well i think that's it for now, i won't bore ya'll with lots of veg pics, but open discussion and debate are very welcomed....peace and happy growing.
> 
> 
> ...


Subscribed. This should be interesting and I would like to put a requisition in for some of those seeds. I'll happily meet you in bushnell. Give me another six weeks so I can share some of my homegrown for some of those seeds.

Just wondering, where do you get your supplies? I am also using ocean forest soil this grow. I go to worms way in tampa for my supplies, much cheaper than having it shipped and it's only about an hour and fifteen minute drive for me.

It's almost six am the lights are about to come on for another day of sunshine in my closet. Who cares about the weather? Rep back at ya'.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

You also mentioned something about a volcano. I have a digi vapor vp500. My partner in crime ordered a vaporizer from half baked goods. Don't know what happened but instead of the one he ordered, he received a vp500 which was the most expensive model they carried. I searched the web and found a wholesaler in bakersfield california offering it for $175, which is a great price. If your volcano ever retires I'll be happy to send you a link to this place and you can save yourself a couple hundred bucks. Next set of pictures I post in the florida growers thread, I'll include some pics of it for you...along with my weekly update of my girls. Hopefully I'll have them posted saturday.


----------



## MJG420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> You also mentioned something about a volcano. I have a digi vapor vp500. My partner in crime ordered a vaporizer from half baked goods. Don't know what happened but instead of the one he ordered, he received a vp500 which was the most expensive model they carried. I searched the web and found a wholesaler in bakersfield california offering it for $175, which is a great price. If your volcano ever retires I'll be happy to send you a link to this place and you can save yourself a couple hundred bucks. Next set of pictures I post in the florida growers thread, I'll include some pics of it for you...along with my weekly update of my girls. Hopefully I'll have them posted saturday.



I want a vaporizer sooo bad, don't suppose I could get the link from ya.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> I want a vaporizer sooo bad, don't suppose I could get the link from ya.


 
I just checked and they don't seem to have it any longer. They do have some others so here's the link.

http://www.fouraceswholesale.com/cart/smoking-accessories-vaporizers-c-72_93.html?osCsid=63411fa5197816275a911bfa927a36ad


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> I just checked and they don't seem to have it any longer. They do have some others so here's the link.
> 
> http://www.fouraceswholesale.com/cart/smoking-accessories-vaporizers-c-72_93.html?osCsid=63411fa5197816275a911bfa927a36ad


Sweet set-up, bro'! Your girls will be turnin' into fat ladies soon enough! I will be checkin' in on your grow. Good luck for your harvest! protopipe1


----------



## 619SixFour (Jul 2, 2009)

Just stopped by to say whats up. Good luck on your grow man, I am interested in these autoflowering stains too.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

hell ya guys, i'm so glad to have everybody here!! we might be able to work sumpin out on those seeds, pm me bout that...i get my supplies at graces hydro in tampa, it's right down from busch gardens on the right...decent prices, pretty close to my house, yet not in the same town, ahaha, and the folks are really nice there....what kind of strains you running headsup?? luckily i didn't have to pay full price for my volcano, i got it at a music festival years ago, brand new, for 250 bucks!! i don't vape full time, i still like smoking, but i mix it up...this should be a fun ride my friends, lets gooooo....


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> haha, that's hilarious...damn i'm jealous, that is a nice fucking setup! one day i want something similar, as i want to produce more dank, haha...
> do you stay under 80 in that tent with dual 400's? you should have an excellent yield...i saw pictures in the back of high times of some easy ryders, that were just massive, 1 oz colas, probably 3 ozs total...i'm hoping for 2 from mine, i'm tryin her out in a 5 gal bucket, that's the biggest container i've ever had an auto in!
> 
> 
> gkn


 
Most of the time I'm under or right around 80 because I have an air conditioner in the room the tent is in.  I also have 2 small Air King fans in there. The Easyryders seem to be doing ok at these temps although I do have some of the leaves edges that are pointing up indicating that it's a little warm for them. I have that HT too. If I get 1.5 from each I'll be happy, but yeah in that HT said 2 isn't uncommon if cared for properly during the first few weeks of it's life. Isn't it that way with all strains though? lol


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Most of the time I'm under or right around 80 because I have an air conditioner in the room the tent is in. I also have 2 small Air King fans in there. The Easyryders seem to be doing ok at these temps although I do have some of the leaves edges that are pointing up indicating that it's a little warm for them. I have that HT too. If I get 1.5 from each I'll be happy, but yeah in that HT said 2 isn't uncommon if cared for properly during the first few weeks of it's life. Isn't it that way with all strains though? lol


yeah, 80 isn't too bad, and i hear that auto's kinda like the heat more than normal strains...for my last run of auto's i was at 78-80 and everything was perfect...i'd love to get 2 from mine, hell it's in a 5 gal pot, so more would be nice! haha
i wish i had 10 of em like you...


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah if mine are this big with 2.5 gallons, I can't imagine that yours won't end up bigger.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hell ya guys, i'm so glad to have everybody here!! we might be able to work sumpin out on those seeds, pm me bout that...i get my supplies at graces hydro in tampa, it's right down from busch gardens on the right...decent prices, pretty close to my house, yet not in the same town, ahaha, and the folks are really nice there....what kind of strains you running headsup?? luckily i didn't have to pay full price for my volcano, i got it at a music festival years ago, brand new, for 250 bucks!! i don't vape full time, i still like smoking, but i mix it up...this should be a fun ride my friends, lets gooooo....
> 
> 
> gkn


Graces isn't far from worms way, maybe me and my partner will check it out on the way to worms way, we need to go in a couple of weeks to pick up our supplies for our next experiment. I don't vape all the time either, I have a bamboo bong I made about seventeen years ago that I smoke daily. It's held together with jb weld but I love it. My partner is on his way over for some ph up, we'll smoke a couple of bags when he gets here. I don't think I could stand to vape all the time, I would be picking pieces of my lungs up off the floor.

I'm growing two thc bombs, one caramelicious and three bagseed. I have them bent and tied to shower curtain rods. The buds along the stem are starting to grow nicely and the frost is coming. They already smell better at four weeks than my first grow at the end.

We'll talk.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hell ya guys, i'm so glad to have everybody here!! we might be able to work sumpin out on those seeds, pm me bout that...i get my supplies at graces hydro in tampa, it's right down from busch gardens on the right...decent prices, pretty close to my house, yet not in the same town, ahaha, and the folks are really nice there....what kind of strains you running headsup?? luckily i didn't have to pay full price for my volcano, i got it at a music festival years ago, brand new, for 250 bucks!! i don't vape full time, i still like smoking, but i mix it up...this should be a fun ride my friends, lets gooooo....
> 
> 
> gkn


Here ya' go. Links to what I'm growing minus the bagseed.

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/THC_marijuana_seeds.html
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/caramelicious-marijuana-seeds-strain.html

Can't wait


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Here ya' go. Links to what I'm growing minus the bagseed.
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/THC_marijuana_seeds.html
> http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/caramelicious-marijuana-seeds-strain.html
> ...


those sound like some fine strains, good work...let me know how many beans you end up with, i'd forsure take a few of those...
hopefully my large female auto will make a minimum of 300 seeds, hopefully more!
and i'm with ya on that, there's no way i could hit the vap all day, it gets me wayy to stoned for the daytime...def check out graces, really good folks own the place and they have pretty good prices....


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Those of us who live in the south know when spring comes, it's already hot and humid. It's what we have to live with here for six months of the year. My question is this, why do we make such a big deal of temps and humidity with inside grows when outside growers can't control either and with highs in the mid nineties and humidity thick enough we can almost swim in it, why do we worry about inside grows?

I have not been able to get my humidity under fifty two percent in weeks. This morning it was eighty percent in my closet and the temp was seventy nine. Right at this moment it's sixty four percent humidity with seventy nine degrees. I have good air circulation, no signs of mold, no bugs and some real healthy girls that seem quite happy.

Are we making a bigger issue than it really is?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Just took some fresh pics. Don't want to step on your thread so I'll post them in the florida growers thread.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Just took some fresh pics. Don't want to step on your thread so I'll post them in the florida growers thread.


nah nah, i'm not like that, post away, i just LOVE pics of other folks grows!!

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Those of us who live in the south know when spring comes, it's already hot and humid. It's what we have to live with here for six months of the year. My question is this, why do we make such a big deal of temps and humidity with inside grows when outside growers can't control either and with highs in the mid nineties and humidity thick enough we can almost swim in it, why do we worry about inside grows?
> 
> I have not been able to get my humidity under fifty two percent in weeks. This morning it was eighty percent in my closet and the temp was seventy nine. Right at this moment it's sixty four percent humidity with seventy nine degrees. I have good air circulation, no signs of mold, no bugs and some real healthy girls that seem quite happy.
> 
> Are we making a bigger issue than it really is?


In regards to that question, i'm not 100% sure, but indoors we are trying to replicate mother nature...we have to provide the right conditions in order for photosynthesis to take place...outside there is fresh air always moving and it never gets stagnate....i'm sure someone else with better knowledge will pipe in....in my past experiences, higher temps gave me more problems than higher humidity...so your temps are fine, and i think as long as you have good circulation it should be ok...and you say you're buds look healthy, so, can't be bad as of now...i know during vegetative growth they like a high humidity, but in flowering it should be lower, cause dense buds can easily get bud rot...just be careful and keep a close eye on your ladies....


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> In regards to that question, i'm not 100% sure, but indoors we are trying to replicate mother nature...we have to provide the right conditions in order for photosynthesis to take place...outside there is fresh air always moving and it never gets stagnate....i'm sure someone else with better knowledge will pipe in....in my past experiences, higher temps gave me more problems than higher humidity...so your temps are fine, and i think as long as you have good circulation it should be ok...and you say you're buds look healthy, so, can't be bad as of now...i know during vegetative growth they like a high humidity, but in flowering it should be lower, cause dense buds can easily get bud rot...just be careful and keep a close eye on your ladies....
> 
> 
> gkn


 
Ok, I'll post them here, thanks. I'm using a four tube t5, it puts out twenty thousand lumens. I'm starting to think genetics has more to do with bud density than light. I understand a lack of light will give you airy buds. My light is no further away than five inches tops and due to the buds growing not even that in most cases. I am including a pic, you'll see what I mean. Some of my buds are dense, it's one of the bombs, the other bomb is kind of airy and will not be anything like her 'sister'.

pics in next post.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Ok, I'll post them here, thanks. I'm using a four tube t5, it puts out twenty thousand lumens. I'm starting to think genetics has more to do with bud density than light. I understand a lack of light will give you airy buds. My light is no further away than five inches tops and due to the buds growing not even that in most cases. I am including a pic, you'll see what I mean. Some of my buds are dense, it's one of the bombs, the other bomb is kind of airy and will not be anything like her 'sister'.
> 
> pics in next post.


i gotcha buddy....i'm ready for those pics, haha....i think it's both light and genetics that determine bud density, but also it's how well the plants are grown, nutrients, and alot of other factors...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

I gave all my babies a nice watering today, and lowered the light a bit...their all looking outstanding, perfectly healthy and green...i'm gonna run the metal halide bulb for another couple weeks, then i'm switching to my hps..
happy growing everybody...


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry about the delay, my partner just left. It's his ham hand you'll see in the last pic.

My caramelicious is the back left girl, she spreads to about halfway to the middle of the bar. One of the bombs is the front left. She only spans about a foot towards the middle of the bar, the other bomb is spread across the rest of the front bar. This bomb was topped so one of the main branches goes to the left the other to the right. The others are the mystery beans one of which is starting to throw off some pinkish red pistals and smells great.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

hell ya dude, looking real nice! i love the training ya got your ladies doin, nice even canopy...keep up the green work my friend.


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GKN, do you have any pics of your first auto grow per chance? I'm heading off of here, gotta get my daily dose of world of warcraft. I'll check back in a couple of hours.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> GKN, do you have any pics of your first auto grow per chance? I'm heading off of here, gotta get my daily dose of world of warcraft. I'll check back in a couple of hours.


The first post in the thread has a good amount of pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The first post in the thread has a good amount of pics


i think he was talkin bout my first auto grow...i'll give ya the link: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/151780-diesel-ryder-400-grow.html
it got kinda long, but there's a ton of pics...enjoy 


gkn


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> In regards to that question, i'm not 100% sure, but indoors we are trying to replicate mother nature...we have to provide the right conditions in order for photosynthesis to take place...outside there is fresh air always moving and it never gets stagnate....i'm sure someone else with better knowledge will pipe in....in my past experiences, higher temps gave me more problems than higher humidity...so your temps are fine, and i think as long as you have good circulation it should be ok...and you say you're buds look healthy, so, can't be bad as of now...i know during vegetative growth they like a high humidity, but in flowering it should be lower, cause dense buds can easily get bud rot...just be careful and keep a close eye on your ladies....
> 
> 
> gkn


 
Hey GKN. no doubt you will have a successfull grow with so many people backing and supporting you here on RIU. cnt ask for anything more! Also just my 2 cents on the vapo . I wouldn't buy anything other than a Volcano in terms of a vapo. I bout replica ones before = shit. Glad i sold them before they broke  . Im pullin up a seat on this forum topic 2. Cnt wait to see how they turn out. Like i said before i would love to exchange those seeds when you get them producing ! 

puffnpuff


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> Hey GKN. no doubt you will have a successfull grow with so many people backing and supporting you here on RIU. cnt ask for anything more! Also just my 2 cents on the vapo . I wouldn't buy anything other than a Volcano in terms of a vapo. I bout replica ones before = shit. Glad i sold them before they broke  . Im pullin up a seat on this forum topic 2. Cnt wait to see how they turn out. Like i said before i would love to exchange those seeds when you get them producing !
> 
> puffnpuff


Thanks for the kind words Floridian, and it's such a great feeling to have like minded friends here that are all working towards the same goal...i actually already own the volcano, great machine and i agree, alot of the vapes on the market are complete shit, just put out by companies looking to make a buck...and we'll talk bout the seeds, i'm down for that...


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the setup and the Easyryders. I know it's hard each individual plant but you can see that they are pretty big for auto's.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Here's a few pics of the setup and the Easyryders. I know it's hard each individual plant but you can see that they are pretty big for auto's.


OHHH i hate you chunky!!!!!!!! hahahaha, i'm soooo envious of your setup, very nice and clean...i want that same thing one day, just beautiful my friend...those are looking really nice and i'm sure they'll yield over an oz each...keep up the green work....


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful chunkey. See what you went and started gkn.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Heads up. You had some nice pics there yourself.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Beautiful chunkey. See what you went and started gkn.


hahaha, yes, and i just love it! keep em comin boys...i know some dudes don't like folks posting pics of their setups and plants in thier journals, and i don't understand why!? i'm def not one of those cats, post away...

gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll post more pics as they progress. I haven't posted pics on here in a long time.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I'll post more pics as they progress. I haven't posted pics on here in a long time.


 
that is a very nice clean setup u have goin on their munkey. im sure those plants are getting all the attention they need  

u sleep in their 2 ? I know i would!


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks florida. I don't sleep in the tent but I do sleep in the room that the tent is in. Although it is big enough to be a bedroom.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I'll post more pics as they progress. I haven't posted pics on here in a long time.


did ya get a little paranoid or lazy?? i got a little of both during my last grow, haha....how bout you Floridian? you got any pics?? i'd love to see that Romulan x cotton candy...

gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Both for me too. Paranoia is terrible thing!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Both for me too. Paranoia is terrible thing!


haha, yeah, it's not all bad, i think it keeps the smart ones safe...slight paranoia is totally normal in this game...i've been researching anonymous proxies and they seem like the smart thing to do when posting on forums like this, especially pictures...but we have nothing to worry about, their not after personal growers with 400 watt lights...


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Paranoia. As crosby stills and nash so nicely put it...Must be because I had the flu for christmas and I'm not feelin' up to par,it increases my paranoia, like looking in my mirror and seeing a police car, but I'm not giving in an inch to fear.

Almost cut my hair, circa 1969-70?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Paranoia. As crosby stills and nash so nicely put it...Must be because I had the flu for christmas and I'm not feelin' up to par,it increases my paranoia, like looking in my mirror and seeing a police car, but I'm not giving in an inch to fear.
> 
> Almost cut my hair, circa 1969-70?


hahaha, nice one


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, nice one


 
ive admit that paranoia probably gets to the most of us. Im pritty decent with computers and techy stuff. It just makes me concerned that even posting pictures people can get the time, date, and model number of the camera. Is this not true? I know its the truth. ill stop my preeching so i dont get you all nervous. I know small local enforcement doesnt concern with small time grows. But if your smart about it im sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> ive admit that paranoia probably gets to the most of us. Im pritty decent with computers and techy stuff. It just makes me concerned that even posting pictures people can get the time, date, and model number of the camera. Is this not true? I know its the truth. ill stop my preeching so i dont get you all nervous. I know small local enforcement doesnt concern with small time grows. But if your smart about it im sure you'll be fine.


 
What do you think the chances are the fbi has a file on every person on this site and all the sites like it? All those purchases from overseas with your credit cards? What's the royal mail doing at my house in america? Why am I getting packages from amsterdam?

There are an estimated thirty million smokers in the states. Weed is not the evil it once was, our government has more important things to worry about than my six plants...and if they don't they should. I grow thc bombs, there are people out there growing different kinds of bombs that are way more dangerous. I am hoping our government is concerning themselves with those folks.

Analysis to parlysis, a very dangerous state of mind that I refuse to live in. At fifty six years of age, I'm sure the government knows more about me than I do. Worst comes to worst, they will support me for a couple of years, at least I'll get three hots and a cot and won't have to worry about work and bills. Smoke em' if you got em', grow em' if you got em'. Who knows when our time is up here? I want to try to live the rest of my time on my terms as much as possible. They want to bust me for six plants, be my guest.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> What do you think the chances are the fbi has a file on every person on this site and all the sites like it? All those purchases from overseas with your credit cards? What's the royal mail doing at my house in america? Why am I getting packages from amsterdam?
> 
> There are an estimated thirty million smokers in the states. Weed is not the evil it once was, our government has more important things to worry about than my six plants...and if they don't they should. I grow thc bombs, there are people out there growing different kinds of bombs that are way more dangerous. I am hoping our government is concerning themselves with those folks.
> 
> Analysis to parlysis, a very dangerous state of mind that I refuse to live in. At fifty six years of age, I'm sure the government knows more about me than I do. Worst comes to worst, they will support me for a couple of years, at least I'll get three hots and a cot and won't have to worry about work and bills. Smoke em' if you got em', grow em' if you got em'. Who knows when out time is up here? I want to try to live the rest of my time on my terms as much as possible. They want to bust me for six plants, be my guest.


preach on brotha man...well spoken...i'm not worried about it, so let's get back to growing! hahaha 


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> preach on brotha man...well spoken...i'm not worried about it, so let's get back to growing! hahaha
> 
> 
> gkn


 
As Jackie Gleason would say...


and away we grow.

goodnight all.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

o' for crying out loud,not the type of camera.they only made 4 million of them.lol.wats up GKN. i'm flowering from seedling plants in 5" containers till sex is obvious then transplant to choice containers ,, did you do well on flowering from seedlings,, i'm trying to squeeze one las grow and its off to relocate.. lucky fucker, you get to grow outside.lol.your settup looks sweet,,i'm tuned in .if i lived out in the stix which i'm hoping ,my place would look like vietnam,lol.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

i just dont underestimate anything. I rather be safe than sorry. No hard feelings anyone and not meaning to go off topic. Back to the Growing people!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

i was jus jokin bro, , i know youve got evryone interest at hand to help . thanx for the insite.. i wonder if i right clicked if any other info come up.. because if my name pops up i'm burning my hard drive,lol.thanx


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

what up raider!? glad to have ya aboard...where ya relocating too, far or close?? haha i wasn't a huge fan of the 12/12 from seed, my yields were awful...i had too many plants wedged in my room and they were mostly indicas so not the right strain...with the right genetics and spacing it can work, it's just not for me...i like auto's and with regular plants veggin em a bit...i'm so excited bout the purple wreck, i hope i get 1 lady outta 3....

gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> what up raider!? glad to have ya aboard...where ya relocating too, far or close?? haha i wasn't a huge fan of the 12/12 from seed, my yields were awful...i had too many plants wedged in my room and they were mostly indicas so not the right strain...with the right genetics and spacing it can work, it's just not for me...i like auto's and with regular plants veggin em a bit...i'm so excited bout the purple wreck, i hope i get 1 lady outta 3....
> 
> gkn


 mine veged a couple weex ... daddy needs a new pair of choes, and soon,lol.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> mine veged a couple weex ... daddy needs a new pair of choes, and soon,lol.


hahah, tru that


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

thier not available now ,but daily visits,the breeder himsef sent me a private message for july,later.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thier not available now ,but daily visits,the breeder himsef sent me a private message for july,later.


awesome, i'm glad to hear that...keep me in mind buddy...


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

i think i have enuff artillary to get the same thing..maybe better. after this kush buy ,i'm letting the smoke off this credit card go down for ahwile,lol.later.R.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

Just curious gkn, what kind of nutes do you use? I'm using ocean forest soil. I added a product called rare earth, it's a silica for strong plant cells. I also put into the soil tablets for root growth, that long myco somethin or other word. For vegging I used a 24-8-16 fert and switched to a 11-35-15 fert for flowering. I also used fox farms grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom for supplements all through my grow. With my waterings without ferts I add sweet which is supposed to help with stress and stretching and cal-mag. I'm thinking of going all organic and I know all the fox farms stuff is not 100% organic. I hear good things about the dutch masters products but since there is a ton of stuff out there I would prefer to hear it from someone who uses, whatever. Ten to six in the morning, ten minutes until I get to peep in to see my girls. They are getting a good watering of ferts this morning. I only use a fifty percent strength so I can fert them twice a week. Two days shy of five full weeks of flowering, it's getting close enough I can smell it, literally.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Just curious gkn, what kind of nutes do you use? I'm using ocean forest soil. I added a product called rare earth, it's a silica for strong plant cells. I also put into the soil tablets for root growth, that long myco somethin or other word. For vegging I used a 24-8-16 fert and switched to a 11-35-15 fert for flowering. I also used fox farms grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom for supplements all through my grow. With my waterings without ferts I add sweet which is supposed to help with stress and stretching and cal-mag. I'm thinking of going all organic and I know all the fox farms stuff is not 100% organic. I hear good things about the dutch masters products but since there is a ton of stuff out there I would prefer to hear it from someone who uses, whatever. Ten to six in the morning, ten minutes until I get to peep in to see my girls. They are getting a good watering of ferts this morning. I only use a fifty percent strength so I can fert them twice a week. Two days shy of five full weeks of flowering, it's getting close enough I can smell it, literally.


ocean forest is the shit to growin case closed, nutes also,, to go all organic would be your disa ppointment,jus check around.heres my nute list in the order.that stuff there will blow them out sideways,and RO water of course only.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Jul 3, 2009)

*** subscribe


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

I was hoping you'd join the party Syrius! Welcome my brotha...As far as nutes, i like to keep it as organic as i can, Raiderman has the right idea, and i'd like to get some of those extra supplements...past grows i've used grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom for the whole cycle...my current grow i'm tryin a really hot soil mix that is loaded with goodies so they don't need any veg nutes at all...for flowering i'm gonna add big bloom which is organic and maybe some other natural ammendments...tiger bloom and grow big are the products that arent totally organic, but close...have a great day everyone..


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

i like some organics,its wat the plant wants, and i go from there.i dont really lean any one way as long as they fill my stocking.lol.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i like some organics,its wat the plant wants, and i go from there.i dont really lean any one way as long as they fill my stocking.lol.


yeah man, exactly...i don't mind if the yield is a bit less, all i care about is that organic tastey dank goodness!! 


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 3, 2009)

I use all organics except I am trying Kool Bloom powder by General Hydroponics for the last few weeks of this grow.


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 3, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I use all organics except I am trying Kool Bloom powder by General Hydroponics for the last few weeks of this grow.


Ive been using General Hydroponics Nutes and have been quite pleased.
So much better than hardware store garden variety.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> I use all organics except I am trying Kool Bloom powder by General Hydroponics for the last few weeks of this grow.


 discount hydro sent me a sample bottle, is it any good.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 3, 2009)

Do you have the liquid or the powder? Because the liquid (I believe), is supposed to be used in the beginning of bud formation and the powder is to be used the last few weeks of flowering. Oh, and I just started giving it to my plants so I'm not sure yet.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Do you have the liquid or the powder? Because the liquid (I believe), is supposed to be used in the beginning of bud formation and the powder is to be used the last few weeks of flowering. Oh, and I just started giving it to my plants so I'm not sure yet.


 its apint. came with the lightt settup.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well you could try it during the early stages of flowering. I believe the way it works though is by "mildly" stressing the plants out to increase size and smell. I don't know how much "stress" it creates for them so that's why I opted for the powder, since it is used during the last few weeks. That way, if it causes too much stress and cause them to become hermaphrodites it won't really make a difference.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Well you could try it during the early stages of flowering. I believe the way it works though is by "mildly" stressing the plants out to increase size and smell. I don't know how much "stress" it creates for them so that's why I opted for the powder, since it is used during the last few weeks. That way, if it causes too much stress and cause them to become hermaphrodites it won't really make a difference.


that sounds like a pretty cool product, def let me know how the plants like it...you guys got any suggestions what i should add during flowering, keeping in mind i want organic only...i've got big bloom i might add a bit off, and i've got this ff happy frog fruit and flower fert, totally organic, you just top dress the plants during flowering....i'm also thinkin some budswell or maybe a dank tea of some sort...

gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> that sounds like a pretty cool product, def let me know how the plants like it...you guys got any suggestions what i should add during flowering, keeping in mind i want organic only...i've got big bloom i might add a bit off, and i've got this ff happy frog fruit and flower fert, totally organic, you just top dress the plants during flowering....i'm also thinkin some budswell or maybe a dank tea of some sort...
> 
> gkn


 maybe later ,i'm well past the early stages.i'm using advanced nutes and my ow mixture of two.i have to have heavy weight or i'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> maybe later ,i'm well past the early stages.i'm using advanced nutes and my ow mixture of two.i have to have heavy weight or i'm in the wrong business.




I hear you brotha . Heavy weight is always a good thing


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> I hear you brotha . Heavy weight is always a good thing


yes it is when we're talking bout buds! haha

i hate fat bitches! LOL
I'm a personal grower but of course i'd love big weight so i can hook friends and family up...I believe there is a happy medium in between producing mass quantity crap and little bits of funky headstash...of course not sayin urs is crap raider, ur pics speak for themselves, haha...i just love dank so much, i can see now that i don't want a real job, but i want to work with this wonderful plant somehow..

gkn


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> that sounds like a pretty cool product, def let me know how the plants like it...you guys got any suggestions what i should add during flowering, keeping in mind i want organic only...i've got big bloom i might add a bit off, and i've got this ff happy frog fruit and flower fert, totally organic, you just top dress the plants during flowering....i'm also thinkin some budswell or maybe a dank tea of some sort...
> 
> gkn


Grandmas unsulphured molasses. Once again I can only pass on the info I have read and in Jorge Cervantes indoor bible they discuss molasses, even give you two pics of buds, one with and one without and the one with is definately bigger than the one without. Twenty percent bigger. Now that is a big difference. Grandams unsulphured only. You can get it in any winndixie or publix or walmart.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yes it is when we're talking bout buds! haha
> 
> i hate fat bitches! LOL
> I'm a personal grower but of course i'd love big weight so i can hook friends and family up...I believe there is a happy medium in between producing mass quantity crap and little bits of funky headstash...of course not sayin urs is crap raider, ur pics speak for themselves, haha...i just love dank so much, i can see now that i don't want a real job, but i want to work with this wonderful plant somehow..
> ...


I'm with you there buddy, fat is only good on green girls. And speaking of fat, when I checked in on my babies this morning before feeding them I noticed they seem to be putting on some weight. I think I'm hitting the two week growth spurt. Tomorrow will be one day shy of five full weeks of flowering and unless I'm going blind, which I might be, I swear one of the buds I pollenated is forming seeds. I worked outside today and my old body can't hardly stand it. I got home at three fifteen and died for about two and a half hours. I got up five minutes before my lights when out. I could barely see my eyelids are about glued together from being in the sun all day.


I'll be better able to tell you tomorrow. I'll get the loupe out and have a good close look.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the molasses alot, i've been using it for my last 3 grows and i've def noticed a little positive difference...it's fantastic stuff! i'm glad to hears your buds are gettin juicy Heads, the finish line is in sight, keep up the green work my friend...


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> I love the molasses alot, i've been using it for my last 3 grows and i've def noticed a little positive difference...it's fantastic stuff! i'm glad to hears your buds are gettin juicy Heads, the finish line is in sight, keep up the green work my friend...
> 
> 
> gkn


 if granny knew wqat youguys were doing with her malsses sfe woud roll over in her grave,,lol,,sounds great,, probably the same as the sugar daddy .


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if granny knew wqat youguys were doing with her malsses sfe woud roll over in her grave,,lol,,sounds great,, probably the same as the sugar daddy .


 
I'm looking in 'the bible' now for the info about molasses. As soon as I find it, I'll share it.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if granny knew wqat youguys were doing with her malsses sfe woud roll over in her grave,,lol,,sounds great,, probably the same as the sugar daddy .


Yeah, i hear the same thing, it works like the sugar daddy...i started using it and giving my ladies 48 hrs of complete darkness before i chop em, makes em nice and sugary...do you guys do this as well??

gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Yeah, i hear the same thing, it works like the sugar daddy...i started using it and giving my ladies 48 hrs of complete darkness before i chop em, makes em nice and sugary...do you guys do this as well??
> 
> gkn


if yur growing in soil.wait till the container is dry before harvest ,jus as thier starting to slightly wilt , look how much thc runs to the buds ,like rain drops all over them,then harvest.get every drop out of them .you'll def. and theyll put out an intoxicating dank yull never forget..jus somethin i learned along the way.trip.lol.Ed rosenthal was high times man for 20 yrs. then they went to organic style ,but i use both,,i'll use chemicals if i can get those girls to get wat i want,,,doesnt matter either way.but yu can burn them up easily with chemicals.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if yur growing in soil.wait till the container is dry before harvest ,jus as thier starting to slightly wilt , look how much thc runs to the buds ,like rain drops all over them,then harvest.get every drop out of them .you'll def. and theyll put out an intoxicating dank yull never forget..jus somethin i learned along the way.trip.lol.Ed rosenthal was high times man for 20 yrs. then they went to organic style ,but i use both,,i'll use chemicals if i can get those girls to get wat i want,,,doesnt matter either way.but yu can burn them up easily with chemicals.


yes, you're very right, i've also been doing that for a while now too...letting the pots get completely dry before harvest...i don't have alot of experience with chemicals, but i can totally see how less is better...i've burnt my ladies before very easily, so i'm just really cautious with that shit these days...for flowering this grow it's gonna be a tad of big bloom, which is all organic and molasses...

gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if yur growing in soil.wait till the container is dry before harvest ,jus as thier starting to slightly wilt , look how much thc runs to the buds ,like rain drops all over them,then harvest.get every drop out of them .you'll def. and theyll put out an intoxicating dank yull never forget..jus somethin i learned along the way.trip.lol.Ed rosenthal was high times man for 20 yrs. then they went to organic style ,but i use both,,i'll use chemicals if i can get those girls to get wat i want,,,doesnt matter either way.but yu can burn them up easily with chemicals.


Nice tip there raiderman, rep for you. I wish I still had the first three issues of high times. What a groundbreaking magazine. Anyway back to the molasses issue. I can't find the info I was looking for but basically it is saying that part of the process the plant goes through is to make sugar for food for itself. Molasses helps that process and additionally it will put on up to twenty percent more dry weight on your buds. 

Molasses, honey and other sugars are said to increase soil microbials, enhance regrowth and make the plants use of nitrogen more effective. Molasses will raise the energy level of the plant ( a mild sugar high?) and acts as a natural mild fungicide. Molasses is the 'secret' ingredient in many organic fertilizers.

From Jorge Cervantes marijuana horticulture the indoor outdoor medical grower's bible.

If you buy one book on our hobby, this is the one.

Sorry about the delay in responding.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Nice tip there raiderman, rep for you. I wish I still had the first three issues of high times. What a groundbreaking magazine. Anyway back to the molasses issue. I can't find the info I was looking for but basically it is saying that part of the process the plant goes through is to make sugar for food for itself. Molasses helps that process and additionally it will put on up to twenty percent more dry weight on your buds.
> 
> Molasses, honey and other sugars are said to increase soil microbials, enhance regrowth and make the plants use of nitrogen more effective. Molasses will raise the energy level of the plant ( a mild sugar high?) and acts as a natural mild fungicide. Molasses is the 'secret' ingredient in many organic fertilizers.
> 
> ...


good stuff dude...here's some good shit on molasses: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=101637
on distilled water, i've used it and tap both with great success, you just gotta have that special touch, hahaha...i'm ripped! 


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> good stuff dude...here's some good shit on molasses: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=101637
> on distilled water, i've used it and tap both with great success, you just gotta have that special touch, hahaha...i'm ripped!
> 
> 
> gkn


 
I am just too tired to look up the info about distilled water. I soak my seeds in distilled water for twenty four hours before planting them. I have not waited to germinate them, soak and plant. This is my second grow and I have a sixty five percent female to male rate with both grows. I started ten seeds, got seven plants, soaked and threw in another three and ended up with nine plants. I finish the gallon up watering the plants and then that's it for distilled water. After that it's plain tap water which I let sit for two or three days with the top off to dissipate the chrlorine in the water, then I add my nutes and supplements and then ph the water and adjust to around 6.5 I've read low levels of chlorine actually benefit the plants. Anyway I drift as usual. Distilled water, I've read, lacks the trace elements and minerals of tap water so over an extended grow you end up depriving you plants of those necessary elements. Have I mentioned how tired I am, yet our hobby keeps my mind going full speed ahead.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> good stuff dude...here's some good shit on molasses: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=101637
> on distilled water, i've used it and tap both with great success, you just gotta have that special touch, hahaha...i'm ripped!
> 
> 
> gkn


 
I think that is the article I was refering to that I couldn't find in my dazed and confused state.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah i've heard that same thing bout distilled...i've had good luck with tap, so i'm gonna stick with it...and i think mine's pretty good round here, we just got the annual water report and it seems to be pretty clean...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

I was looking through my old pictures, and i found these from my diesel ryder grow...it really is a phenomenal strain! enjoy..

















gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

lots of crystals thats for sure.


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lots of crystals thats for sure.


Looks tasty GKN, and stanky I'm sure! protopipe1


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I got some seeds going...unfortunately I think I also have them going on buds I didn't 'paint'. Oh well life will go on. I don't think I got any on my main buds but we'll see. Making seeds is a crapshoot anyway. From let's say ten seeds you could get ten plants that look nothing alike yet they all came from the same plant. It takes many generations to get the traits you are looking for in a seed and many, many plants to get them. I just can't see myself spending years trying. I'll get what I get and I'll grow what I get and see what happens.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2009)

Since our hobby is an ongoing experiment for most of us, I experimented with a couple different things this grow. As I've said I have bent and tied my girls to shower curtain rods to expose the buds along the stems to more light, it's working great. I also used hydroton on top of my soil. I know it's generally meant for hydro grows but I read where in soil grows, the roots generally don't grow into the top two inches of the soil because it drys out too much and too often. Using hydroton on top of your soil keeps the soil moist enough that the plant will grow roots almost to the top of the container they are in, it works. So essentially you are gaining another couple inches of your soil instead of it being fallow with no roots in it. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2009)

Am I the only person alive in the mornings? I'm starting to feel like I'm talking to myself here, a penny waitin' for change. Obviously I'm back to life from the grips of death yesterday. I need to hit the lotto before my bosses kill me at work. While looking for the molasses info last night in Jorge's bible, it's hard not to read bits here and there while searching for what you are looking for. I can't recommend this book enough, which brings me to my point, my next soil mix. Whatever it ends up being which I think will be a mix of light warrior and ocean forest and of course some other amendments which for me is a root innoculator, silica, worm castings and this next grow I'm going to add some mushroom compost. Mr. Cervantes says the highest yielding grows he has ever seen used mushroom compost. Has anyone ever used earthworms in their grows?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Am I the only person alive in the mornings? I'm starting to feel like I'm talking to myself here, a penny waitin' for change. Obviously I'm back to life from the grips of death yesterday. I need to hit the lotto before my bosses kill me at work. While looking for the molasses info last night in Jorge's bible, it's hard not to read bits here and there while searching for what you are looking for. I can't recommend this book enough, which brings me to my point, my next soil mix. Whatever it ends up being which I think will be a mix of light warrior and ocean forest and of course some other amendments which for me is a root innoculator, silica, worm castings and this next grow I'm going to add some mushroom compost. Mr. Cervantes says the highest yielding grows he has ever seen used mushroom compost. Has anyone ever used earthworms in their grows?


 unforunately i been up since 530,lol.yuk.hava great holiday.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 4, 2009)

hahah, thanks for the kind words guys! those were some sugary plants forsure....i'm def not alive at the time of day you get up, i try to get up at 10, sometimes not till 11...
i've heard of folks using hydroton on top of the soil with success, i'm gonna have to try this soon...i also wanna use earthworms in the soil, supposed to be very good for the organisms that live in there...have a great 4th everybody! i'm about to take some solar bong tokes and drift away to the sky....

gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th GKN


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy 4th GKN


same to you my friend! i forgot, was it you that finished some whiteberry recently??


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2009)

The obvious of course, what kind of coverage does it give, how many plants will it support and what kind of heat does an electronic ballast throw off versus an older magnetic ballast?

Not so obvious, what brand?


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i am so wasted , hghigh , stoned ,poooopshed ,watever, greatings from `the greatstate of............wat.


 

yes greetings everyone ! Happy 4th of July. Im indeed having a very stoney  time!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 4, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> same to you my friend! i forgot, was it you that finished some whiteberry recently??
> 
> 
> gkn


That was me.Got 245 grams from my single 28 inch girl...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That was me.Got 245 grams from my single 28 inch girl...


 do yu hava pic?wet weight?i'd like to see a three quarter pound indoor plant.. yu may have the world record,lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 4, 2009)

That new avatar pic is awesome raiderman. Is that your's?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> That new avatar pic is awesome raiderman. Is that your's?


that was my bluemoonshine christmas gro.thanx for the compliment.Raider.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 4, 2009)

it was a very stoney 4th indeed, haha...i hope everyone stayed safe...nice work melted, i'd love to try some of that wb, looks dank as hell....and raider, i think that's just over a half pound, so definetely doable...

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

oh yeah, heads up, bout the 400w hid system...i'm no pro, but have been using a hydrofarm for a while now, and i'm loving it, really quality shit for a great price...i still have an old school magnetic ballast and it get's pretty hot, but has a long enough cord that i can put it in the closet so that heat doesn't affect my grow...depends on how big of yields you want, but with less plants, the bigger and more yield you'll get...my first run with autoflowering plants i only had 4 females under my 400, and they got huge, it was awesome...so i'd say a good number is 4-8 plants...all up to you...hope that helps some..


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> it was a very stoney 4th indeed, haha...i hope everyone stayed safe...nice work melted, i'd love to try some of that wb, looks dank as hell....and raider, i think that's just over a half pound, so definetely doable...
> 
> gkn


not sayin it wasnt,, jus i'd like to see it ,you wouldnt,,i'd switch with those kind of results.but i'd have to see it first,2 to 4 oz is absolutely outstanding by any experienced warehouse grower..,less of course yur weighing yur stuff wet,R.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh yeah, heads up, bout the 400w hid system...i'm no pro, but have been using a hydrofarm for a while now, and i'm loving it, really quality shit for a great price...i still have an old school magnetic ballast and it get's pretty hot, but has a long enough cord that i can put it in the closet so that heat doesn't affect my grow...depends on how big of yields you want, but with less plants, the bigger and more yield you'll get...my first run with autoflowering plants i only had 4 females under my 400, and they got huge, it was awesome...so i'd say a good number is 4-8 plants...all up to you...hope that helps some..
> 
> 
> gkn


Can you tell me what kind of dry weight you got out of those girls?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

As usual, it seems I'm home alone on the thread this time of morning. So today is the completion of week five of flowering for me. The girls look like they are starting to put on some weight, they are frosting up nicely and they smell oh so sweet. Stopped over my partners house yesterday afternoon to check out his girls. I try to only go over once a week for a look see so I can judge the progress. He is using a six tube t5 for a total of thirty thousand lumens. He also has bent and tied his plants and he is two weeks behind me as far as grow time. His buds look awesome. He too has six girls going. If his harvest is that much more than mine, I have decided I'll buy another four footer to bring up my lumens to forty thousand while I save the money to go hid. He ran out of pots when he started his plants so he had to use one half gallon grow bag, he has a crystal in it, a cross of northern lights and white widow. The plant is amazing. I wouldn't believe you could grow such a girl in a half gallon bag but seeing is believing. I'll get some pics up of his grow before all is said and done. The oldest teenager went out with the camera so I can't get any pics this weekend, maybe next. I want that hid setup badly but if his grow produces that much more I'm going to spend the hundred fifty for the fixture and the eight tubes. I can get two or three more grows out of it before I save enough for the hid and maybe even produce enough to sell a bit to one good friend to help offset the costs. If I can get an ounce dry off each girl, that will let me be able to sell two and keep four. I won't smoke an ounce a month by myself it it's good. That gives me time to get my next grow up, going and dry and cured before I would run out again. Between the two of us we're shooting for a pound but would happily settle for twelve ounces of nothing but bud. It won't be a waste, after I get the hid I can use the t5's for vegging and the hid for flowering and that way have a constant grow going.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> As usual, it seems I'm home alone on the thread this time of morning. So today is the completion of week five of flowering for me. The girls look like they are starting to put on some weight, they are frosting up nicely and they smell oh so sweet. Stopped over my partners house yesterday afternoon to check out his girls. I try to only go over once a week for a look see so I can judge the progress. He is using a six tube t5 for a total of thirty thousand lumens. He also has bent and tied his plants and he is two weeks behind me as far as grow time. His buds look awesome. He too has six girls going. If his harvest is that much more than mine, I have decided I'll buy another four footer to bring up my lumens to forty thousand while I save the money to go hid. He ran out of pots when he started his plants so he had to use one half gallon grow bag, he has a crystal in it, a cross of northern lights and white widow. The plant is amazing. I wouldn't believe you could grow such a girl in a half gallon bag but seeing is believing. I'll get some pics up of his grow before all is said and done. The oldest teenager went out with the camera so I can't get any pics this weekend, maybe next. I want that hid setup badly but if his grow produces that much more I'm going to spend the hundred fifty for the fixture and the eight tubes. I can get two or three more grows out of it before I save enough for the hid and maybe even produce enough to sell a bit to one good friend to help offset the costs. If I can get an ounce dry off each girl, that will let me be able to sell two and keep four. I won't smoke an ounce a month by myself it it's good. That gives me time to get my next grow up, going and dry and cured before I would run out again. Between the two of us we're shooting for a pound but would happily settle for twelve ounces of nothing but bud. It won't be a waste, after I get the hid I can use the t5's for vegging and the hid for flowering and that way have a constant grow going.


hey man, you get up wayyy to early for me, hahaha...in fact, this thread has a 10 am start time, lol, i'm only playing...
for my first auto grow, i had 4 females and ended up with just under 5 ozs of dried nuggets, not too shabby for auto's...and you'll be fine using fluoro's for a bit longer..you should research using different temp bulbs so you have different spectrums of light...i saw in a hightimes a dude was using all fluoros with great success, he had some pink bulbs, blue, just check it out...
my little babies are looking really healthy and should be showing sex soon as their getting close to 20 days old....

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

and i know you're supposed to keep fluoro's really close to the top of plants, like a couple inches..I also remember that article saying that plants kept under fluros will be shorter and yield less overall, but will be loaded with crystals!


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey everybody, I was board so decided to take some new pics..I know there a bit boring, but they couldn't be more healthy and green...I also just learned how to put big pics in my post, and i think i'm a little addicted, haha...1 diesel ryder didnt sprout, so that leaves me with 9...i hope i get more than 4 females, cross your fingers....
enjoy and have a great sunday....






















gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 5, 2009)

My first grow was auto hindu-kush
2 ozs off 2 plants,about avg. for auto's


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hey man, you get up wayyy to early for me, hahaha...in fact, this thread has a 10 am start time, lol, i'm only playing...
> for my first auto grow, i had 4 females and ended up with just under 5 ozs of dried nuggets, not too shabby for auto's...and you'll be fine using fluoro's for a bit longer..you should research using different temp bulbs so you have different spectrums of light...i saw in a hightimes a dude was using all fluoros with great success, he had some pink bulbs, blue, just check it out...
> my little babies are looking really healthy and should be showing sex soon as their getting close to 20 days old....
> 
> gkn


I have two 3000k tubes for red and two forty one hundreds. During veg I use two 6400k and two 4100. If I get another four tuber before saving for a hid setup, I'm ordering four more each 6400 and 3000. I also have two cfl's of 2700 that I move around.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> and i know you're supposed to keep fluoro's really close to the top of plants, like a couple inches..I also remember that article saying that plants kept under fluros will be shorter and yield less overall, but will be loaded with crystals!
> 
> 
> gkn


 
As mentioned before, they are tied to shower curtain rods. In two weeks I've moved my lights once, to lower it a notch this morning when I went in there and adjusted my girls. At the furthest point my buds are four inches from my lights, at their closest maybe and inch and a quarter. I have a thirty six inch tower fan blowing into the closet to keep the lights and plants cool. No burn at all with my lights this close, the fan keeps sweeping across the tops to keep them cool.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Hey everybody, I was board so decided to take some new pics..I know there a bit boring, but they couldn't be more healthy and green...I also just learned how to put big pics in my post, and i think i'm a little addicted, haha...1 diesel ryder didnt sprout, so that leaves me with 9...i hope i get more than 4 females, cross your fingers....
> enjoy and have a great sunday....
> 
> 
> ...


By the looks of some of those leaves there seems to be some afghani in those plants. Really big kinda' rounded leaves, even bigger than indica.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know about fluoros putting many crystals onto your plants but mine are sure starting to look nice and frosty and I still have at least three more weeks to go, maybe four. Just got back from my buddy's again, his are looking so nice and since he is growing two different strains than me, his room smells completely different than mine. Another month or so and we'll have five different strains to enjoy.

Edit. As a matter of fact even though his crystal is part white widow, my thc bomb is much more frosty.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> As mentioned before, they are tied to shower curtain rods. In two weeks I've moved my lights once, to lower it a notch this morning when I went in there and adjusted my girls. At the furthest point my buds are four inches from my lights, at their closest maybe and inch and a quarter. I have a thirty six inch tower fan blowing into the closet to keep the lights and plants cool. No burn at all with my lights this close, the fan keeps sweeping across the tops to keep them cool.


that's perfect! i can't wait to see what kind of yields you get...keep up the green work.


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a for sure, I have some seeds going on at least one bud from one of the bombs. I'm hoping the caramelisious buds I painted also produces some seeds buts it's hard for me to tell, it's tied to the back rod so it's rather hard to see. I'm hoping for an ounce or more per plant and at least ten more years of growing so I can grow a half pounder.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> It's a for sure, I have some seeds going on at least one bud from one of the bombs. I'm hoping the caramelisious buds I painted also produces some seeds buts it's hard for me to tell, it's tied to the back rod so it's rather hard to see. I'm hoping for an ounce or more per plant and at least ten more years of growing so I can grow a half pounder.


hell ya dude, i'm happy to hear that...i've noticed that auto's tend to have more rounded leaves earlier in their lives...i've spotted my first male, and i think i'm gonna use his pollen cause he's an absolute stud...fast, uniform growth, smells dank already, i've heard that smelly males are good to use for breeding...so now i have to find him a wife, then we'll be set with hundreds of autoflowering seeds!! 
wow, come a couple months we're gonna be swimming in bud and seeds! i can't wait..


gkn


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 6, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hell ya dude, i'm happy to hear that...i've noticed that auto's tend to have more rounded leaves earlier in their lives...i've spotted my first male, and i think i'm gonna use his pollen cause he's an absolute stud...fast, uniform growth, smells dank already, i've heard that smelly males are good to use for breeding...so now i have to find him a wife, then we'll be set with hundreds of autoflowering seeds!!
> wow, come a couple months we're gonna be swimming in bud and seeds! i can't wait..
> 
> 
> gkn


Yes very true . We should all have a nice variety of buds n seeds to keep us busy through the upcoming months.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> Yes very true . We should all have a nice variety of buds n seeds to keep us busy through the upcoming months.


It's gonna suck till then though, i'm having to search the streets hard from some bud...i don't know alot of cats round here so it's hard to meet new folks...i have like 1 bowl of headies left, and that is terrible low for me..
pray for me, that i score, haha...


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2009)

OK, so I'm seriously considering a 400w switchable digital setup to accommodate both mh and hps lamps. My question is this, which brand of bulbs, in your humble opinion, is the best bulbs to use for flowering and vegging?

Most complete systems I'm eyeballing come with what everyone seems to call 'standard' mh and hps bulbs.

What do you use?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 6, 2009)

I have used both over a $100 bulb vs. Cheap $50 ones and got great results for both. Mileage may very.... I have a 400w setup!!!! And loved it!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> OK, so I'm seriously considering a 400w switchable digital setup to accommodate both mh and hps lamps. My question is this, which brand of bulbs, in your humble opinion, is the best bulbs to use for flowering and vegging?
> 
> Most complete systems I'm eyeballing come with what everyone seems to call 'standard' mh and hps bulbs.
> 
> What do you use?


i'm not a light expert..i've just always gotten cheap stuff and it seems to work fine...my current setup is actually a 400 mh light, and i use a conversion mh bulb that makes it hps for flowering...it was cheap, like 40 sumpin bucks, and it works on less watts, 360 i think...so for veggin i just pump the normal mh and flowering i pop in the hps conversion bulb..it's cool, looks like a mh bulb but burns orange like hps..the mix bulbs that burn orange and blue are supposed to be the best, growlux i think there called...not sure if that helped at all, i'm ripped...ended up gettin a 60 dollar 8th, pretty good bud, i just hate buying it...


gkn


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 6, 2009)

2 months will go fast. Just keep ur left eye ball glued to the grow op, and the right eye ball glued to RIU!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> 2 months will go fast. Just keep ur left eye ball glued to the grow op, and the right eye ball glued to RIU!


Yeah, you're right about that...i wish i could be put to sleep for 2 months, haha, i'm only kidding...i'll be here, i never stop reading and researching..take care 


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 6, 2009)

Great thread guys,

I'm liking GKN's organic soil grow under 400w. I have the same thing going and just switched to 12/12 on the 4th. 

On bulbs: Look into CMH bulbs (they burn in a HPS ballast) and the plants love the spectrum. They're $60 and no need to switch ballasts. the spectrum has enough red that I'm planning to run them throughout flower. 

I just joined the RIU community today, so be gentle. Here's a couple pics of my setup.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Great thread guys,
> 
> I'm liking GKN's organic soil grow under 400w. I have the same thing going and just switched to 12/12 on the 4th.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot my brotha, and glad to have ya aboard...what strains you running there? and nice setup, i like what you got goin, real clean...there's a pretty good bit of assholes and weirdos here, but not in this peaceful thread, only cool dudes here, hahaha...we'll be gentle, i promise...
happy growing...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words

I really like your idea of loading up the soil with organics, and letting the plants eat it up into flowering. I'm thinking manure, worm casings, bone meal, green sand, perlite, soilless mix, and probably a 1/2 cup of lime per cubic foot to even out the PH. 

Here's my lineup: I have 4 bagseed plants I started 3 months ago and LSTed the crap out-of while getting my grow dialed in. 3 out of the 4 have already shown female sex. 2 are indica, 2 seem to be a sativa/indica or skunk mix. The one is really stinky can't wait to see what she puts out. 

6 are DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine. I have on purple pheno - the rest are pretty much identicle. Oh and I had 2 seedlings come out of one seed, and that's why there's 6!  Twins! 

The other 2 were freebies gigabud and quick silver (auto-flowering but no showyet) All feminized. I plan to clone gigabud and moonshine for the next grow, before they get to far into flower. 

I can't wait to get back in there with the camera, so I can get some better pics, but they're sleeping. 

Don't mean to hijack your thread here, but damn I'm excited

Here's moonshine purple pheno, unknown indica LST, gigabud, quicksilver, and unknown skunk hybrid, in that order.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's that CMH bulb I was talking about. This is one of the main reasons I went with 400w HPS ballasts. http://www.growlightexpress.com/pdf/cmh.pdf


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> I really like your idea of loading up the soil with organics, and letting the plants eat it up into flowering. I'm thinking manure, worm casings, bone meal, green sand, perlite, soilless mix, and probably a 1/2 cup of lime per cubic foot to even out the PH.
> 
> ...


yeah man, no problem...i love the idea, and it's my first time doin 100% organic and not having to use veg nutes...i think i may add some lime at some point...so far the plants are really thriving in this lush mix and the growth is starting to explode...some real dank has come from bagseed, so nothing wrong with that...and i hear great things bout dj's gear...don't worry bout blowing up the thread, i love all the pics and love...some dudes don't like other folks postin in their journals, i'm forsure not one of those, keep em coming...I know how ya feel, i can hardly conatin myself sometimes, the excitement and rewarding feeling that growing this wonderful, magical plant, brings me is like nothing else...i noticed today that one of my purple wrecks has all purple stems and pretty much purp everywhere except the leaves, does this mean this will be the purple pheno?? it can't be a difficiency cause all other plants are perfect and the other pw's are regular green...i hear there's 2 distince pheno's of pw, 1 is more trainwreck and the other is more erkel, so that's awesome if it's the purp pheno...i'm gonna throw em outside here in a week or so, they should get pretty big and i'm praying for at least 1 lady outta 3.....

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

and cross, you must be doing alot right cause that garden is looking awesome so far! keep up the green work my friend...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 6, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah man, no problem...i love the idea, and it's my first time doin 100% organic and not having to use veg nutes...i think i may add some lime at some point...so far the plants are really thriving in this lush mix and the growth is starting to explode...some real dank has come from bagseed, so nothing wrong with that...and i hear great things bout dj's gear...don't worry bout blowing up the thread, i love all the pics and love...some dudes don't like other folks postin in their journals, i'm forsure not one of those, keep em coming...I know how ya feel, i can hardly conatin myself sometimes, the excitement and rewarding feeling that growing this wonderful, magical plant, brings me is like nothing else...i noticed today that one of my purple wrecks has all purple stems and pretty much purp everywhere except the leaves, does this mean this will be the purple pheno?? it can't be a difficiency cause all other plants are perfect and the other pw's are regular green...i hear there's 2 distince pheno's of pw, 1 is more trainwreck and the other is more erkel, so that's awesome if it's the purp pheno...i'm gonna throw em outside here in a week or so, they should get pretty big and i'm praying for at least 1 lady outta 3.....
> 
> gkn


Who knows, but It will be interesting to see if the buds are more colorful on the purple stemmed plants. A lot of things can cause color, too much nutes, cool temps, but I figure if you plant 5 seeds and treet them all the same, any major differences must be genetic. Actually the 2 indica bagseed I started with came out of the shell with some purple on them, so I'm kind of hoping one of them is male so I can possibly do a little cross breeding, and make a little seed. 

Trainwreck is some good smoke. I have some K-train (kush + trainwreck) seed standing by, but I figure I'll wear out the blue moonshine grow first. My bro has stage 4 stomach cancer so I hope I can help him out with some devastating smoke whenever he needs it.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Who knows, but It will be interesting to see if the buds are more colorful on the purple stemmed plants. A lot of things can cause color, too much nutes, cool temps, but I figure if you plant 5 seeds and treet them all the same, any major differences must be genetic. Actually the 2 indica bagseed I started with came out of the shell with some purple on them, so I'm kind of hoping one of them is male so I can possibly do a little cross breeding, and make a little seed.
> 
> Trainwreck is some good smoke. I have some K-train (kush + trainwreck) seed standing by, but I figure I'll wear out the blue moonshine grow first. My bro has stage 4 stomach cancer so I hope I can help him out with some devastating smoke whenever he needs it.


i also had a pw seedling come out with purple on it, amazing...i don't think i've ever had true trainwreck, but i hear it's quite potent...i can't wait to see how these turn out, oh the patience it takes to be a grower....that's awesome you can help your bro out with good meds, i bet he loves you!


gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2009)

Anybody grown Great White Shark!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Anybody grown Great White Shark!!!


I sure haven't...But i'm sure someone round here has....

gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Anybody grown Great White Shark!!!


I haven't but it sure looks like a keeper. 

In the meantime checkout my grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210968-wecome-jungle.html#post2707598


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

great journal GC...i'm having a few buddies over for a big session, i'll be back around later....happy growing....

gkn


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> great journal GC...i'm having a few buddies over for a big session, i'll be back around later....happy growing....
> 
> gkn


 
Thx for the invites gkn! jk jk happy smoke sesh~!


----------



## MJG420 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Anybody grown Great White Shark!!!




I saw a journal with somone growin White Shark, been awhile tho. Great lookin shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Hello everybody, i've been here a while, i'm GKN and this will be my 3rd journal...Everyone is more than welcomed to post away, only positive vibes of course, leave the shit talking at the door...
> This will be my 2nd go round with autoflowering strains and i'm already a huge fan...I have 10 diesel ryders, 1 fem white dwarf and 1 fem easy ryder...i'm also gonna be vegging 3 purple wrecks that are goin outside in a couple weeks, along with my own cross, rhinoberry, that i copied from a member here....i'm a long time dirt grower and this run i'm trying a new mix, the moonshine mix...it's 100% organic and you don't need to add any veg nutes, and during flowering you add whatever organic ammendments you like...the mix consists of 1 bag of ocean forest, 1 bag light warrior, and 1 bag planting mix, along with 2 five gal buckets of perlite...i've got the auto ak in a huge 5 gal container, the white dwarf is in a 3 gal, so these should yield nicely...i also plan on taking the best male diesel ryder with a nice female dr, and putting them outside to make a ton of seeds, hopefully 300 or so...the remaining males will be killed and the ladies will be transplanted to 3 gal pots...same setup as before, 400 mh/hps, fans galore, central a/c blowing right in from top, and i cut a small circle for a fan on bottome for intake and in general made the corner of the bedroom and bit more closed in...well i think that's it for now, i won't bore ya'll with lots of veg pics, but open discussion and debate are very welcomed....peace and happy growing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
GKN, are you saying you use no chemical fertilizer at all? I plan for my next grow to use a mix of ocean forest, light warrior and some mushroom compost. I always put extra worm casting in my soil along with a few other things like rare earth, a silica, and mycowhatever tablets for the roots. I'm now into week six of flowering. Two of my plants don't seem to like the 11-35-15 orchid bloom I'm giving them, so I haven't given them any chemical flowering ferts for like a week now, they do still get tiger bloom and big bloom. This weeks water is tiger bloom and big bloom with molasses. Do you know, is this enough for the girls for the rest of their time on this earth? All opinions welcome.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Who knows, but It will be interesting to see if the buds are more colorful on the purple stemmed plants. A lot of things can cause color, too much nutes, cool temps, but I figure if you plant 5 seeds and treet them all the same, any major differences must be genetic. Actually the 2 indica bagseed I started with came out of the shell with some purple on them, so I'm kind of hoping one of them is male so I can possibly do a little cross breeding, and make a little seed.
> 
> Trainwreck is some good smoke. I have some K-train (kush + trainwreck) seed standing by, but I figure I'll wear out the blue moonshine grow first. My bro has stage 4 stomach cancer so I hope I can help him out with some devastating smoke whenever he needs it.


Sorry to hear about your brother. Rep for you. More brothers could stand a brother like you. Peace


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Great thread guys,
> 
> I'm liking GKN's organic soil grow under 400w. I have the same thing going and just switched to 12/12 on the 4th.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU green cross, nice plants. I plan on getting a 400w that can burn either lamp. To my understanding the standard bulbs you get with a complete setup throw off 32,000 for metal halide or thereabouts and hps fifty two? I'm not sure about full spectrum bulbs.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Here's that CMH bulb I was talking about. This is one of the main reasons I went with 400w HPS ballasts. http://www.growlightexpress.com/pdf/cmh.pdf


 
It does have a nice spectrum in the red range but seems lacking in the blue range. Another big negative, 28,900 lumens versus fifty two thousand for a standard hps lamp.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> I really like your idea of loading up the soil with organics, and letting the plants eat it up into flowering. I'm thinking manure, worm casings, bone meal, green sand, perlite, soilless mix, and probably a 1/2 cup of lime per cubic foot to even out the PH.
> 
> ...


Excitement seems to be something we all share and don't worry about hijacking GKN's thread, he encourages others to share their girls. Did that sound right?

I call this bending not lst, but here's a couple of last weekends pics. I couldn't update this weekend.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

whoaaa, i'm ripped!! my buddies just left, we smoked a blunt and then hit countless bags from the volcano..my buddy had some gdp(grand daddy purple) straight outta cali, shit was super funky...i'm to the point where i'm almost tripping high, hahaha, love it...

and of course i don't mind the hijacking, post away my friends...heads, i do plan on using only 100% organic nutes for the rest of the grow...the soil mix is awesome, so i don't gotta add veg nutes till flower, then i'm gonna add some big bloom...i have tiger but it's not totally organic...i think you'll be fine with that lineup for the rest of their lives, and someone correct me if i'm wrong on that...the plants are looking lovely brotha..


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, i've got some pretty good news, i was looking closely in the garden right before the light turned off just now, and i spotted 2 female diesel ryders..so that's 1 nice male stud that i'm gonna use to pollenate a lady, 2 females, that leaves 2 that are yet to be identified, but their looking like females, i'm praying they are!! the five i started late will show sex in another week and i've got my fingers crossed...have a good night everybody.

gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice setup you have going... ive been interested in autoflowers as a filler in my garden.. but have been fenced as to whether or not i am going to use them or not... its nice i have some i can drill with questions about them on... LOL

so you are happy with them?? hows the potency of them?? they seem to like a lot of root space too.. i wouldnt have thought they would need 3 to 5 gallon buckets... but im sure its like any MJ.. the more the roots can grow the better the plant will yield.. what kind of yields are you pulling per plant anyways??

was a soil grower for the first couple years i grew.. i absolutely love organics.. had to switch to hydro tho.. multiple reasons.. but mostly a convienence thing.. cant beat the taste of good organics... that mix you made sounds like a sweet mix tho... lots of perlite... lots of high quality soil... pretty much a low maintainence soil blend.. very nice...

gonna pull a seat up and enjoy the ride...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> very nice setup you have going... ive been interested in autoflowers as a filler in my garden.. but have been fenced as to whether or not i am going to use them or not... its nice i have some i can drill with questions about them on... LOL
> 
> so you are happy with them?? hows the potency of them?? they seem to like a lot of root space too.. i wouldnt have thought they would need 3 to 5 gallon buckets... but im sure its like any MJ.. the more the roots can grow the better the plant will yield.. what kind of yields are you pulling per plant anyways??
> 
> ...


thanks dude....and i'm glad to have ya aboard...fire away and i'll do my best to answer em all...I'm VERY happy with auto's, i've only grown one strain, diesel ryder, so it's all i can speak on, and let me just say, the potency isn't lacking at all...i've done blind taste tests to experienced smokers and nobody could tell the difference....their easy to grow, the growth rate is just a sight to behold and i can't tell ya much i love em...in fact, the DR is becoming one of my fav strains to grow due to the speed, easy growing and phenomenal buds!! alot of folks use small pots with auto's and their yields suffer, you're right, like all marijuana, the bigger the pot, the bigger the yield in most cases...used 3 gal grow bags my first go round and had some that finished right at 2 ozs per plant, while a few were under a oz and the rest were 1 oz...there is one thing i don't like, auto's are a pretty unstable bunch, so you never know if you're gonna get that freak that grows almost as big as regular plants or that mini who's barely worth havin in the garden...another awesome thing bout auto's, mine are showing sex already at 18 or so days old, so there's no wasted resources on males...yet another increible thing is the easy ability to have a perpetual garden...for cats like me who can't have 2 giant rooms, i can just run the light on 18/6 and always be starting new seeds...you just gotta do a seed run and i hear that one fully pollinated female can produce over 400 seeds!!! i agree bout not being able to beat organics with taste, it's just something special...this is my first time using this mix and so far i'm a big fan and the plants are just loving it...i saw the list of what all is in there, just a ton of goodies! take a look: Ingredients in the soils are: Composted Forest Humus x2, Sphagnum peat moss x3, Earthworm castings x3, PacificNorthwest seagoin fish ,crab meal, shrimp meal, vermicultural compost (bedding material and livestock manure) x2 , Sandy loam x2, perilite x2, fossilized bat guano x2, granite dustx3, Norwegian Kelp meal x2, dolomite lime and oyster shell for Ph x3 and Humic acid from leonardite and Mycorrhizal innoculents...well, stay tuned and feel free to ask away! and sorry for the giant paragraphs, i'm bad bout doin that, haha...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thanks dude....and i'm glad to have ya aboard...fire away and i'll do my best to answer em all...I'm VERY happy with auto's, i've only grown one strain, diesel ryder, so it's all i can speak on, and let me just say, the potency isn't lacking at all...i've done blind taste tests to experienced smokers and nobody could tell the difference....their easy to grow, the growth rate is just a sight to behold and i can't tell ya much i love em...in fact, the DR is becoming one of my fav strains to grow due to the speed, easy growing and phenomenal buds!! alot of folks use small pots with auto's and their yields suffer, you're right, like all marijuana, the bigger the pot, the bigger the yield in most cases...used 3 gal grow bags my first go round and had some that finished right at 2 ozs per plant, while a few were under a oz and the rest were 1 oz...there is one thing i don't like, auto's are a pretty unstable bunch, so you never know if you're gonna get that freak that grows almost as big as regular plants or that mini who's barely worth havin in the garden...another awesome thing bout auto's, mine are showing sex already at 18 or so days old, so there's no wasted resources on males...yet another increible thing is the easy ability to have a perpetual garden...for cats like me who can't have 2 giant rooms, i can just run the light on 18/6 and always be starting new seeds...you just gotta do a seed run and i hear that one fully pollinated female can produce over 400 seeds!!! i agree bout not being able to beat organics with taste, it's just something special...this is my first time using this mix and so far i'm a big fan and the plants are just loving it...i saw the list of what all is in there, just a ton of goodies! take a look: Ingredients in the soils are: Composted Forest Humus x2, Sphagnum peat moss x3, Earthworm castings x3, PacificNorthwest seagoin fish ,crab meal, shrimp meal, vermicultural compost (bedding material and livestock manure) x2 , Sandy loam x2, perilite x2, fossilized bat guano x2, granite dustx3, Norwegian Kelp meal x2, dolomite lime and oyster shell for Ph x3 and Humic acid from leonardite and Mycorrhizal innoculents...well, stay tuned and feel free to ask away! and sorry for the giant paragraphs, i'm bad bout doin that, haha...
> 
> 
> gkn



well you have definatly sparked an interest in autoflowers for me.. more so than i originally had.. i am getting a dinafem roadrunner auto seed (got it as a freebie with an order) here soon.. i was gonna give it to someone.. might just keep it for myself after all..

so you say you got over 2 ounces on a plant?? thats amazing.. blew the stero type i had in my mind out of the water.. i thought they could/would only yield up to an ounce.. and i thought that was a lot... per plant at least.. but i guess with all the crossing and shit they are doing im sure they have figured out how to get more out of them...

that mix sounds sick... chaulked full of good things.... very nice 

no worry about the paragraph... not a big deal


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> well you have definatly sparked an interest in autoflowers for me.. more so than i originally had.. i am getting a dinafem roadrunner auto seed (got it as a freebie with an order) here soon.. i was gonna give it to someone.. might just keep it for myself after all..
> 
> so you say you got over 2 ounces on a plant?? thats amazing.. blew the stero type i had in my mind out of the water.. i thought they could/would only yield up to an ounce.. and i thought that was a lot... per plant at least.. but i guess with all the crossing and shit they are doing im sure they have figured out how to get more out of them...
> 
> ...


awesome man, i'm glad to hear that...yeah, actually i had 2 plants that equaled a qp! i wouldn't count on having ones that big, but 1 is very easy to obtain, and over that is just icing on the cake..what i want to try for my next grow is get another 400 watt light and jam as many as i can under those bitches, and run it perpetually...i could squeeze probably 20-30 in 2 gal pots, almost sog style..just keep cycling in fresh females...sounds awesome! 

gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 7, 2009)

i was sort of thinking the same thing.. except this.. well i will try to explain it.. hopefully it makes sense...

i have 12 sites hooked up to my hydro system right now... which means i have a ton of open floor space... so i was thinking this.. i will veg those 12 sites out for 1 month.. those will be my "commercial" plants.. those 12 will consistantly get vegged somewhere between a month or 2 then thrown into flowering (im expanding my setup after this grow to include a 4000w flowering room)... i was going to fill in the extra floor space i have with autoflowers, that would end up growing underneath the 12 larger girls i would be vegging.. all i would need to do is hook the sites with the autoflowers up to the reservoir that will be in my flower room when they start to flower.. make sense?? almost like a mini sog under my main veg grow.. and also in the flower room i am going to run a bunch of straight to 12/12 clones under the 12 larger flowering girls i will have.. if it all works ill have a standard 1 to 2 month veg then to flower grow with 12 plants, another 10 or so autoflowers in a mini sog style grow in my veg room and another unknown amount of straight to 12/12 clones in a mini sog style setup in the flower room... could be crazy...

anyways.. you definatly got the right idea bro.. sounds like itll be a badass perpetual grow once its up and going the way you are wanting...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i was sort of thinking the same thing.. except this.. well i will try to explain it.. hopefully it makes sense...
> 
> i have 12 sites hooked up to my hydro system right now... which means i have a ton of open floor space... so i was thinking this.. i will veg those 12 sites out for 1 month.. those will be my "commercial" plants.. those 12 will consistantly get vegged somewhere between a month or 2 then thrown into flowering (im expanding my setup after this grow to include a 4000w flowering room)... i was going to fill in the extra floor space i have with autoflowers, that would end up growing underneath the 12 larger girls i would be vegging.. all i would need to do is hook the sites with the autoflowers up to the reservoir that will be in my flower room when they start to flower.. make sense?? almost like a mini sog under my main veg grow.. and also in the flower room i am going to run a bunch of straight to 12/12 clones under the 12 larger flowering girls i will have.. if it all works ill have a standard 1 to 2 month veg then to flower grow with 12 plants, another 10 or so autoflowers in a mini sog style grow in my veg room and another unknown amount of straight to 12/12 clones in a mini sog style setup in the flower room... could be crazy...
> 
> anyways.. you definatly got the right idea bro.. sounds like itll be a badass perpetual grow once its up and going the way you are wanting...


ohhh man that would be dope!!!! literally, hahahah....i'm quite jealous, i wish i had the space and cash to get more lights, im just a bit scared...you're quite ballsy, but more power to ya...i wish you were my friend in town, it'd be awesome, you could pump it out and i'd move it like theres no 2morrow.... 
I'm off to bed, goodnight all...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> ohhh man that would be dope!!!! literally, hahahah....i'm quite jealous, i wish i had the space and cash to get more lights, im just a bit scared...you're quite ballsy, but more power to ya...i wish you were my friend in town, it'd be awesome, you could pump it out and i'd move it like theres no 2morrow....
> I'm off to bed, goodnight all...
> 
> 
> gkn


well i havent decided for sure if i am going to do that or not.. lol i want to keep numbers low.. but i also want lots of buds... i want to have so much bud i can roll around in it on my bed.. and feed it to my dogs as snacks (they love eating buds)... but as precaution should something ever happen **knock on wood** i like knowing lower numbers sound better.. just havent decided how big my balls are yet... your more than welcome to move in next door bro.. neighbors just moved and its empty.. LOL


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 8, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome to RIU green cross, nice plants. I plan on getting a 400w that can burn either lamp. To my understanding the standard bulbs you get with a complete setup throw off 32,000 for metal halide or thereabouts and hps fifty two? I'm not sure about full spectrum bulbs.


Hey HeadsUp thanks for the welcome. I was a little busy yesterday, and missed it. You're getting surprisingly decent results under those T5's. Makes me want to switch out the CFL's in my veg cab lol 

The CMH bulbs I'm using are 34,000 lum. - designed to fire in a magnetic HPS fixture only. The spectrum is comparable to the best MH bulb I know of - eye blue, but at half the price... 

Lumens that really matter are the lumens in the spectrum that plants can use, all else is wasted heat/energy. 

Here is a spectrograph showing the Philips 4k CMH vs normal HPS 

I'll also put up the eye blue for comparison













So not only does the CMH have as much blue and UV as the best MH Veg bulb available, but it has more usable red spectrum (for flowering) than a higher lumen 400w HPS bulb. 

From CMH results I've seen there is apparently more healthy vegetative growth during the flowering stage, so more leaves to trim at harvest time. I suppose this could be avoided by switching to pure HPS during weeks 3 - 6, and I may try that next run, just for comparison, but I like hash, so none of the trim will go to waste anyhow. 

DIY 400W HPS ballast kit $54.95 
Old ammo box or metal toolbox (ballast housing) $20 
400W CMH full spectrum bulb $65 

The rewarding feeling you get from growing your own dank nugs - priceless! 
http://www.businesslights.com/eye-400w-6500k-horizontal-metal-halide-lamp-pi-1250.html?image=1


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> well i havent decided for sure if i am going to do that or not.. lol i want to keep numbers low.. but i also want lots of buds... i want to have so much bud i can roll around in it on my bed.. and feed it to my dogs as snacks (they love eating buds)... but as precaution should something ever happen **knock on wood** i like knowing lower numbers sound better.. just havent decided how big my balls are yet... your more than welcome to move in next door bro.. neighbors just moved and its empty.. LOL


hahaha, that sounds like a plan my brotha, i'll move in next week, lol....i actually just extended my lease till march, so i'm set for a while...i'll just make a visit sometime, haha....what part of the country are you in?

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hey HeadsUp thanks for the welcome. I was a little busy yesterday, and missed it. You're getting surprisingly decent results under those T5's. Makes me want to switch out the CFL's in my veg cab lol
> 
> The CMH bulbs I'm using are 34,000 lum. - designed to fire in a magnetic HPS fixture only. The spectrum is comparable to the best MH bulb I know of - eye blue, but at half the price...
> 
> ...


Good info cross! and i'll just take your word that those bulbs are the shit, i'm either too stoned or too stupid, maybe both, to read those charts, hahaha...

gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, that sounds like a plan my brotha, i'll move in next week, lol....i actually just extended my lease till march, so i'm set for a while...i'll just make a visit sometime, haha....what part of the country are you in?
> 
> gkn



midwesterner..... wooo hooo right..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, i just spent the last hour finishing my ghetto male chamber! i used some old storage containers, put a fan in there and added a big cfl bulb...i think it'll be enough for my prized diesel ryder male, at least long enough to use his pollen...when my selected female is ready i'm gonna throw her in with him for a few days, then shake down the female, spray her down and return her to the grow room....the male will be killed after that...the last pic is just a shot of the garden...enjoy 






















gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 8, 2009)

Ghetto works GKN
Simple is as Simple does...lol


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Well, i just spent the last hour finishing my ghetto male chamber! i used some old storage containers, put a fan in there and added a big cfl bulb...i think it'll be enough for my prized diesel ryder male, at least long enough to use his pollen...when my selected female is ready i'm gonna throw her in with him for a few days, then shake down the female, spray her down and return her to the grow room....the male will be killed after that...the last pic is just a shot of the garden...enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good enough - ghetto housing - for a male lol 

Once the sacks are ripen you can always dry them, harvest the pollen and freeze it for future use. 

I see the girls are still putting weight on - good to see the new pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I love ghetto as long as its functional!!
I may save some of the pollen, good idea, thanks...And the ladies are starting to really explode, i love this time of life during auto's, you just sit back and watch em get bigger each day...well, i'm having the same couple of buddies over again, apparently they scored some really good dank, so i'm gonna check that out, and then i'll be checking out of my mind, hahaha....take care...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 8, 2009)

like the DIY shit.. cant go wrong with homemade.. easy to make and easy to fix... very nice bro... sounds like you got it all planned out!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> like the DIY shit.. cant go wrong with homemade.. easy to make and easy to fix... very nice bro... sounds like you got it all planned out!!


oh yeah man, thanks....i just can't wait to have hundreds of diesel ryder seeds on hand, haha, i'm gonna go wild planting em and giving em to friends to plant everywhere...i'll be back later to tell ya'll how epic the session we had earlier, i can't even think right now, mixing hash and kief and gdp, jesus...


gkn


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh yeah man, thanks....i just can't wait to have hundreds of diesel ryder seeds on hand, haha, i'm gonna go wild planting em and giving em to friends to plant everywhere...i'll be back later to tell ya'll how epic the session we had earlier, i can't even think right now, mixing hash and kief and gdp, jesus...
> 
> 
> gkn


gotta love gdp! nice updates on the pics brother! looking great.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> gotta love gdp! nice updates on the pics brother! looking great.


yeah forsure, it's some really special bud!! thanks alot my friend...happy growing.. 


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Hey HeadsUp thanks for the welcome. I was a little busy yesterday, and missed it. You're getting surprisingly decent results under those T5's. Makes me want to switch out the CFL's in my veg cab lol
> 
> The CMH bulbs I'm using are 34,000 lum. - designed to fire in a magnetic HPS fixture only. The spectrum is comparable to the best MH bulb I know of - eye blue, but at half the price...
> 
> ...


 
Let us know how it turns our for you. To my understanding our plants don't use light in the green spectrum and that bulb has a giant spike in the green, but I do like the red spectrum. Since I haven't used an hid setup, yet, I haven't really researched the spectrums for different mh bulbs but that blue looks weak to my untrained eye. Shouldn't there be a bigger spike around 480 nm?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 8, 2009)

Well buddy, I broke down and purchased a 600w with a digital ballast and an easy cool6 reflector. Ninety five thousand lumens of pure flower power. I'm feeling almost hippyish.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 8, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Well buddy, I broke down and purchased a 600w with a digital ballast and an easy cool6 reflector. Ninety five thousand lumens of pure flower power. I'm feeling almost hippyish.


hahaha, that's awesome man, congrats!! i was reading bout it on the florida thread...i want another light real bad, maybe another 400, 800 total...i hear running both mh and hps is great for plants, get that full spectrum, so i'd do that... 


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, that's awesome man, congrats!! i was reading bout it on the florida thread...i want another light real bad, maybe another 400, 800 total...i hear running both mh and hps is great for plants, get that full spectrum, so i'd do that...
> 
> 
> gkn


I've also read where two four hundreds puts out more than a thousand watter.

Hope to be growing some serious bud next go around.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahaha, that's awesome man, congrats!! i was reading bout it on the florida thread...i want another light real bad, maybe another 400, 800 total...i hear running both mh and hps is great for plants, get that full spectrum, so i'd do that...
> 
> 
> gkn


honestly if you get an enhanced spectrum HPS lamp, which really most companies are starting to produce as their standards anyways, you really dont need an MH.. the e.s. hps bulbs have something like 20% more blues in them than the normal hps lamps.. so they work great for both veg and flowering.. if you want to use both you can.. if you get a lumatek digital ballast you only need 1 ballast for both bulbs.. they will run either hps or mh... and they dont get hot at all.. after 7 days my ballast will still be cool to the touch... i have 2x 400s in my veg room along with the other 4 ho floros i have.. gives me like 2500w for veg.. i would recommend just getting the e.s hps tho.. save some money..



Heads Up said:


> I've also read where two four hundreds puts out more than a thousand watter.
> 
> Hope to be growing some serious bud next go around.


the highest lumen rating on a 400w hps bulb is 50,000 i can find... a 1000w hps will put off around 150,000.. so it would take 3x 400wrs to equal the lumens of 1x 1000w.. the 400's will cover more area but wont penetrate as far.. it really comes down to application tho.. for instance if you were doing a straight to 12/12 clone sog grow the 400's would work well because you could cover a larger area but wouldnt need as much penetration power.. if you were growing a few large plants, that had a large canopy and a lot of foliage you needed penetrated, you would want the 1000... it also comes down to heat.. if you cant cool the 1000w down enough to keep it close to the canopy then its not worth having.. a 400w hps is better than a 1000w if the 400 is 12" from canopy and the 1000 is 3ft from canopy.. but if you can get that 1000 12 to 18 inches from canopy, which is possible, there is no contest that 1000w will out preform...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome, thanks for all the good knowledge!
my hydrofarm 400 is a mh, so the next 400 i get will be a hps forsure...that won't be for a while though, i'm low on funds, maybe after this next harvest, and i'll forsure consult with you guys before i make a purchase...more great news from the garden today, spotted 2 more diesel ryder females, for a grand total of 4 out of 5!! last time i only had 4 out of 10!
so that's really exciting, and i still have 5 that i started late, they'll show sex in a couple weeks...since i have so many ladies i'm gonna use one entirely for seeds instead of just pollenating a branch...it's gonna be awesome...let there be seeds, haha, hopefully like 500 of the bitches...have a great thursday everyone....


gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats great news GKN


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats great news GKN


thank you sir...this grow is looking like it's gonna be my biggest harvest in a while! let's see here, 5 auto ladies, with 5 that still need to show sex, so hopefully at least 2 more of them will be girls, that'd give me 7...the auto ak should do 2 ozs and then if the rest do an oz a piece that's 8 ozs!! fucking awesome....
And don't forgot bout all the seeds, it'd be one hell of a success for me...

gkn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds good....


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't mean you got more light out of two four hundreds than a one thousand. I meant you could produce more bud from two four hundreds than you can a single one thousand. Sorry about the confusion, I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thank you sir...this grow is looking like it's gonna be my biggest harvest in a while! let's see here, 5 auto ladies, with 5 that still need to show sex, so hopefully at least 2 more of them will be girls, that'd give me 7...the auto ak should do 2 ozs and then if the rest do an oz a piece that's 8 ozs!! fucking awesome....
> And don't forgot bout all the seeds, it'd be one hell of a success for me...
> 
> gkn


 
Congrats. I would happily take an eighty percent female ratio any day. Sorry about the no new pics but the camera seems to have disappeared. When it reappears I'll try to grab it before it disappears again and snap a few pics. I fucked up and forgot to delete them off the camera last set I took. Boy was the old lady pissed. I don't know why, everyone here knows I have a grow going in the closet. Must be a woman thing??? I'm really hoping between me and my partner we get at least twelve ounces and hopefully double that. I'm looking forward to some of those seeds.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 9, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats. I would happily take an eighty percent female ratio any day. Sorry about the no new pics but the camera seems to have disappeared. When it reappears I'll try to grab it before it disappears again and snap a few pics. I fucked up and forgot to delete them off the camera last set I took. Boy was the old lady pissed. I don't know why, everyone here knows I have a grow going in the closet. Must be a woman thing??? I'm really hoping between me and my partner we get at least twelve ounces and hopefully double that. I'm looking forward to some of those seeds.


yeah, i can't believe i got that high of a ratio with auto's, they tend to have more males...the ladies can be an unruly bunch, hahah, to put it nicely...all those auto seeds will be great...i'm gonna get so many friends to grow their own supply, it really is a beautiful thing...


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 11, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, i can't believe i got that high of a ratio with auto's, they tend to have more males...the ladies can be an unruly bunch, hahah, to put it nicely...all those auto seeds will be great...i'm gonna get so many friends to grow their own supply, it really is a beautiful thing...


 
Speaking of beauty, on one of the thc bomb buds I painted with pollen, I can see one of the seeds starting to break the seed pod open and it's showing me a very nice what I refer to as a lightning bolt stripe on the seed. I also see that there are other seeds on the bud but none have popped the pod. I'll put these away for my second grow under my new hid setup. I'm going to do a bagseed grow for my first so I can gain some experience. Good growing to all.


----------



## lrg (Jul 11, 2009)

subscribed cant wait to see those girls fill out hope you get a good female ratio
the set up looks very nice man like the whole mh conversion idea as well seems cost effective 

but anyways subscribed
good luck


----------



## nebula69hydro (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm on my 3rd grow with dwarf ganja auto- and durban poison,the d.p. I keep cloning and that can go on forever if you let it-tris and more tris it gets.but I love thedwarf auto cause 8 weeks I can harvest,after 5 or 6 nodes mine start flowering its so easy,got pics. in gallery.nebula

https://www.rollitup.org/members/nebula69hydro-albums-end-grow-2-picture65901-dwarf-ganja-auto-after-2.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/nebula69hydro-albums-end-grow-2-picture66801-inside-dwarf.jpg


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 12, 2009)

sounds like your gonna end up with a nice harvest and hopefully a SHIT load of seeds to keep things going with... its too bad that the nature of autoflowers wont allow it to be cloned...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the kind words everyone...i was out of town for a few days, and my lady took care of the plants, well, she really didn't have to do anything cause i watered before i left...they look really phenomenal!! i'll take some pics tomorrow..i'm also gonna go to the gardening store to grab some of those square 3 gal pots, i need to transplant the 3 diesel ryder ladies from their 1 gal pots...i'm gonna leave the one that's being seeded in the small pot...i also gotta grab some neem oil for my purple wreck's that are goin outside soon...and might check out some of that earth juice bloom for flowering...hope everyone had a great weekend....


gkn


----------



## litljohn (Jul 12, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thanks for the kind words everyone...i was out of town for a few days, and my lady took care of the plants, well, she really didn't have to do anything cause i watered before i left...they look really phenomenal!! i'll take some pics tomorrow..i'm also gonna go to the gardening store to grab some of those square 3 gal pots, i need to transplant the 3 diesel ryder ladies from their 1 gal pots...i'm gonna leave the one that's being seeded in the small pot...i also gotta grab some neem oil for my purple wreck's that are goin outside soon...and might check out some of that earth juice bloom for flowering...hope everyone had a great weekend....
> 
> 
> gkn


 i like how you have your lights and filter running on one fan.how many cfm is your exhuast?it looks great,keep it green


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 12, 2009)

litljohn said:


> i like how you have your lights and filter running on one fan.how many cfm is your exhuast?it looks great,keep it green


thanks dude...i have no idea though!? haha, i'm just ghetto like that...i have no filter, just that window fan that has 2 fans built in and i use that as exhaust to pull heat from the grow, then small fan on bottom pullin fresh air in, and the humidifier has a fan blowing inside the grow, and finally the central a/c blowing right down from the top at 75 degrees..it never goes over 80 in there even during the heat of the day...what did you think was a filter?

gkn


----------



## litljohn (Jul 12, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thanks dude...i have no idea though!? haha, i'm just ghetto like that...i have no filter, just that window fan that has 2 fans built in and i use that as exhaust to pull heat from the grow, then small fan on bottom pullin fresh air in, and the humidifier has a fan blowing inside the grow, and finally the central a/c blowing right down from the top at 75 degrees..it never goes over 80 in there even during the heat of the day...what did you think was a filter?
> 
> gkn


 its hanging over the light.it looks just like a carbon filter.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 12, 2009)

litljohn said:


> its hanging over the light.it looks just like a carbon filter.


 oh wait,thats someone elses grow that they posted on your journal.sorry,im heavily medicated at the momentlol


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 12, 2009)

litljohn said:


> oh wait,thats someone elses grow that they posted on your journal.sorry,im heavily medicated at the momentlol


hhahaha, no worries dude, i'm stoned to the bone!! 
i need to get one, just don't have the extra cash right now, one day...

gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 13, 2009)

That's my tent litljohn. I just posted it to show GKN my setup. Thanks for the compliments though. It's a 178 CFM rating Can Fan. 

GKN! Let's see some pics bro.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 13, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> That's my tent litljohn. I just posted it to show GKN my setup. Thanks for the compliments though. It's a 178 CFM rating Can Fan.
> 
> GKN! Let's see some pics bro.


i'm goin to the gardening store now and i'll take some pics later i promise! they've really started to explode..


gkn


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2009)

That's my tent litljohn. I just posted it to show GKN my setup. Thanks for the compliments though. It's a 178 CFM rating Can Fan. 


I'm a flea bit peanut monkey...Hey chunky. Just wondering, do you have a speed control hooked up to your fan?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 13, 2009)

I've lost track of how old they are, most are around 32 days old...the small ones in cups are the ones i started late, they should show sex in a week or so....couldn't be more healthy and happy...enjoy dudes...



























gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 13, 2009)

Lookin Good GKN.

Those ones in the cups are going to end up looking like your other 12/12 from seed. 
Or are they autos also?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 13, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Lookin Good GKN.
> 
> Those ones in the cups are going to end up looking like your other 12/12 from seed.
> Or are they autos also?


thanks brotha...nah, cause their auto's...you can start auto's in small cups till they show sex, then transplant and get pretty good yields still...alot of folks start em in those red party cups, 16 ozs, these i used are like 30 oz, so they can still get big cause i'm transplanting to a tall 5 gal pot....


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> That's my tent litljohn. I just posted it to show GKN my setup. Thanks for the compliments though. It's a 178 CFM rating Can Fan.
> 
> 
> I'm a flea bit peanut monkey...Hey chunky. Just wondering, do you have a speed control hooked up to your fan?


 
I do not. Just runs all day everyday at it's own speed. Sorry GKN.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Everything's looking awesome GKN. Looks like you supersized a few orders to get those cups eh buddy?LOL!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 13, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Everything's looking awesome GKN. Looks like you supersized a few orders to get those cups eh buddy?LOL!


Appreciate it playa...hahahah, yes why i sure did, good eyes...and no need to be sorry in this thread, i'm loving all the posts...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 14, 2009)

are you looking for a cheap fan controller?? http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?sku=SBC600&AC=1


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 14, 2009)

oh.. btw.. your plants look good.. very nice indeed.. whats the average height you get on your autos??


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> oh.. btw.. your plants look good.. very nice indeed.. whats the average height you get on your autos??


thanks alot dude....there's some freak pheno's that get huge, almost 3 ft tall! but most are 1.5 to 2 feet tall...it's transplant time for 3 of my diesel ryder ladies..i was gonna put em in 3 gal square pots, but at the store they had a sale on 5 gal tall pots, so i grabbed em...they should love all that space...


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I got a fungus gnat infestation. SHIT! I responded as soon as I found out by putting sticky traps up for the adults, and bought some gognats for the larvae in the soil. There's a shitload of larvae. I noticed them when I watered the other day, they come to the top of the soil right after you water. Hopefully it won't affect harvest too badly. I thought at first I had a nutrient deficiency cuz the leaves were starting to yellow at the bottom. I also thought they were just doing what they normally do close to harvest even though they are still a few weeks away. BASTARDS!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking good GKN.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Well I got a fungus gnat infestation. SHIT! I responded as soon as I found out by putting sticky traps up for the adults, and bought some gognats for the larvae in the soil. There's a shitload of larvae. I noticed them when I watered the other day, they come to the top of the soil right after you water. Hopefully it won't affect harvest too badly. I thought at first I had a nutrient deficiency cuz the leaves were starting to yellow at the bottom. I also thought they were just doing what they normally do close to harvest even though they are still a few weeks away. BASTARDS!


damn, i'm sorry to hear that...hopefully since you're this close to harvest they won't hurt ya too bad...and thanks alot Zeus...

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

damn it's hard work being a grower, hahahaa..
i spent a couple hours transplanting the females into their final containers, i also covered the top soil with perlite cause i have a huge bag, so i figured why not...and i switched over to the hps bulb...so i've got the 4 diesel ryder ladies, the white dwarf and easy ryder, and the 4 dr's that i started late, hopefully one or 2 will be females...i'm goin up to the mountains again on wednesday through sunday, so i won't be around a computer...the old lady is gonna take care of em again, they don't need much, but she does a great job whenever i leave...here's the newest pics, and the last for at least a week..
take it easy everybody...

















gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn it's hard work being a grower, hahahaa..
> i spent a couple hours transplanting the females into their final containers, i also covered the top soil with perlite cause i have a huge bag, so i figured why not...and i switched over to the hps bulb...so i've got the 4 diesel ryder ladies, the white dwarf and easy ryder, and the 4 dr's that i started late, hopefully one or 2 will be females...i'm goin up to the mountains again on wednesday through sunday, so i won't be around a computer...the old lady is gonna take care of em again, they don't need much, but she does a great job whenever i leave...here's the newest pics, and the last for at least a week..
> take it easy everybody...
> 
> ...


Hey GKN and eve3ryone else, thought
I'd stop by and say hey. 

transplanting into 5 gals is somewhat of a chore, but I can't call it work lol The autos should reach max potential in those. My quick silver auto was supposed only a little over dwarf size, but it was male. Poor genetics I think; it was supposed to be feminized, and she had little stress. But then she was a he

The white pearlite in the tops looks great, as well as reflecting the light back up. I may have to do that


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

hahaha, if it's work, i sure do LOVE it...it was hot as fuck today, i was doin it in my backyard sweating my balls off, we're talking 105 with the nasty humidty...ended up using the square 3 gal pots for the dr's, they fit together nicely in there...i had to put my purple wreck's in the 5 gal cause their going outside...1 or 2 more females would be just awesome, i'm hoping, and they'd go in the remaining 5 gal pots i have...yeah, the perlite does look good, and i didn't even think about it's reflective nature, that's badass, thanks...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

ah man, forgot to show you guys this, and don't forget i'm a terrible photographer, some BHO(butane honey oil) that this old hippy made using sour diesel buds and trim, let me say this stuff is fucking phenomenal, super potent and delicious! i'm soaring through the clouds, that intense stone that i love, hahaha....i've got about 1.2 grams left...it solidified a bit and i was able to ball it up..i try not to touch it with my hands cause it's so goey! enjoy my friends...

















gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 14, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Well I got a fungus gnat infestation. SHIT! I responded as soon as I found out by putting sticky traps up for the adults, and bought some gognats for the larvae in the soil. There's a shitload of larvae. I noticed them when I watered the other day, they come to the top of the soil right after you water. Hopefully it won't affect harvest too badly. I thought at first I had a nutrient deficiency cuz the leaves were starting to yellow at the bottom. I also thought they were just doing what they normally do close to harvest even though they are still a few weeks away. BASTARDS!


get some sterile sand and cover your soil with about an inch of it.. this will take care of anything you have in the soil.. maybe take a week or two.. but it will get rid of your soil pests... and its cheap...



GrowKindNugs said:


> ah man, forgot to show you guys this, and don't forget i'm a terrible photographer, some BHO(butane honey oil) that this old hippy made using sour diesel buds and trim, let me say this stuff is fucking phenomenal, super potent and delicious! i'm soaring through the clouds, that intense stone that i love, hahaha....i've got about 1.2 grams left...it solidified a bit and i was able to ball it up..i try not to touch it with my hands cause it's so goey! enjoy my friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


girls are looking good.. they should love their new space!! the work is tough, i agree.. but damn it if the pay off isnt more than worth the work!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

that shit looks good enuff to eat,lol.wats up GKN?lookin good ,yur stuff got that full color to make some fatass chicks,lol.Raider.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks alot guys...that shit is some of the best oil ive had in a while...and you're right, the payoff is worth all the effort, and i really enjoy doin all aspects of it...not much raider, how you been man?! harvest is coming for us both, won't be long now...happy growing..


gkn


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 15, 2009)

Yummy, hows that hash?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 15, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> are you looking for a cheap fan controller?? http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?sku=SBC600&AC=1


 
I happen to be going to worms way on saturday for more soil and some big bloom. Is that the type of controller that you plug into the wall and then you fan into the controller? How does it work, you satisfied?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> I happen to be going to worms way on saturday for more soil and some big bloom. Is that the type of controller that you plug into the wall and then you fan into the controller? How does it work, you satisfied?


i love worms way.. its a great place.. i actually have an aquatance that just opened a hydroponic store near me though and gives me that same deals i get at worms way.. he said he would beat anyones prices i find so i might start searching harder for my orders.. but anyways.. thats besides the point...

i dont actually use one myself.. they tried to get me to buy them for my fans.. but i passed.. i may still get them tho later.. but they did show me how they work... they do just plug into the wall.. then you plug your fan into the controller.. and turn the knob to where you want it set at.. very simple..


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn it's hard work being a grower, hahahaa..
> i spent a couple hours transplanting the females into their final containers, i also covered the top soil with perlite cause i have a huge bag, so i figured why not...and i switched over to the hps bulb...so i've got the 4 diesel ryder ladies, the white dwarf and easy ryder, and the 4 dr's that i started late, hopefully one or 2 will be females...i'm goin up to the mountains again on wednesday through sunday, so i won't be around a computer...the old lady is gonna take care of em again, they don't need much, but she does a great job whenever i leave...here's the newest pics, and the last for at least a week..
> take it easy everybody...
> 
> ...


 


Looking great GKN thanks for that update. That BHO came out great by the way! i can tell by looking at them mouth waterin pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah thanks alot guys....that hash is some of the best i've ever smoked, sooo dank...i'm heading out of town in the morning, but please keep my journal active in my absence...for all those in FL, how's everyone dealing with the heat? i had to run some errands today, it was miserable...i love the outdoors, but this weather makes me stay inside way too much, so i'm going to the smokey mountains to cool down a bit, haha...i'll be back on monday, take care everyone....


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah thanks alot guys....that hash is some of the best i've ever smoked, sooo dank...i'm heading out of town in the morning, but please keep my journal active in my absence...for all those in FL, how's everyone dealing with the heat? i had to run some errands today, it was miserable...i love the outdoors, but this weather makes me stay inside way too much, so i'm going to the smokey mountains to cool down a bit, haha...i'll be back on monday, take care everyone....


It's pretty much hot everywhere today 

That hash looks sick ( in a good way of course)!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

I like good hash


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 17, 2009)

hey guys, this thread is dead!! 
see ya round..


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 17, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> hey guys, this thread is dead!!
> see ya round..


Wellllllllll Alrighty then 

Now where were we, oh yeah giving props for some of the best butane honey oil we've ever seen.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 17, 2009)

It was sweet looking...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahah, yeah, this thread is forsure not dead!! I was up in the smokey mountains enjoying the cool weather that came through...it was in the 50's at night and never got over 80 during the day, just beautiful! I do remember tellin you guys to keep it goin in my absence, but it's all good, i'm back now and i'm not goin anywhere till harvest....how ya'll been doin?? i've been busy in the garden since i came back, but the ladies are doin phenomenal! i couldn't believe how HUGE they'd gotten in just a week that i was gone, i mean they really exploded...out of 9 diesel ryder's, i only ended up with 2 males, one of my best ratio's ever!! so i've got 9 plants going, 5 diesel ryder's, 1 auto ak, 1 white dwarf, the pollenated dr and the dr in the small cup.... the ones i started late, in the cups, got a bit stretched while i was gone cause they weren't gettin much light...i took the 2 best and repotted them, and left the other in the cup to see how she yields....just today i pollenated one of the smaller diesel ryder females, so hopefully she'll make a couple hundred seeds...all the plants are really loving this super soil mix, as they all have very dark, green leaves, with no signs of deficiency...here's the newest pics, round 36 days old, so i'm under a month left and i couldn't be more excited...so let's get this bitch popping again!!  enjoy dudes.....


























I'll take some better pics in a few days when i pull em all out to be watered..

gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 26, 2009)

1st one to welcome you back man. Looking good


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome back Nugs, I guess I missed the post where you said you were going to be gone... oh well, the thread is alive. 

I think I would LST or top to make up for that stretch?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Welcome back Nugs, I guess I missed the post where you said you were going to be gone... oh well, the thread is alive.
> 
> I think I would LST or top to make up for that stretch?


thanks guys...yes, alive and well...everyone should post a current pic of their garden...i haven't tried LST or topping with auto's yet, so i'm gonna research a bit and see if it works...anybody got any idea on this?? i'm yet to ever try LST, so this might be a perfect time for a little experiment... 


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

It makes sense that LST would work on autoflowering plants, but from what i've read topping won't work cause they have such a short lifecycle and there wouldn't be time to regrow another top...some folks think there's no time to train what so ever.....what you guys think bout all this??


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 26, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thanks guys...yes, alive and well...everyone should post a current pic of their garden...
> gkn









I forgot to water for a few days and the leaves dryed up.
I think I have a couple of weeks to go.

I have some Dutch Passion WW on the way that'll be next after my this bagseed.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> I forgot to water for a few days and the leaves dryed up.
> I think I have a couple of weeks to go.
> 
> I have some Dutch Passion WW on the way that'll be next after my this bagseed.


not too bad Joe...forgot to water huh, you stoner, hahaha...i can't wait for the harvest!! all that fresh bud, hash, cannabutter, just makes me soooo happy thinkin bout it...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 26, 2009)

welcome back... hope your trip was good... girls are looking nice.. cant believe they have grown so much.. 

it makes sense why you cant really prune them.. there isnt much you can do to them at all.. maybe FIM them.. but thats about all i could see... possibly super crop... i bet that would work best of all.. very little if any recoup time with really good results...

heres a pic of my garden... 3 of the plants you see are going do to them being males.. if you look close there are 3 small plants on the left row and i am germing 5 new seeds to place in the empty sites ill have to fill the garden.. but here are my girls at 3.5 weeks.. well the large ones are at least... the smaller plants are 1.5 weeks...


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/488148d1248560131-ss420s-new-hydro-grow-blueberry-picture-029.jpg


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> welcome back... hope your trip was good... girls are looking nice.. cant believe they have grown so much..
> 
> it makes sense why you cant really prune them.. there isnt much you can do to them at all.. maybe FIM them.. but thats about all i could see... possibly super crop... i bet that would work best of all.. very little if any recoup time with really good results...
> 
> ...


appreciate it man...the trip was so awesome, got some golf in, good eats, perfect time for me...i really can't believe the growth either...

i hadn't thought about super cropping, good idea...i tried that for the first time on my last grow, i really liked the results..i got a higher yield cause of the even canopy...

i'm really digging your garden man, super clean, pro looking...nice work...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks bro.. still a work in project.. gotta get my flower room set up still.. and do some more moving of stuff around.. but its close.. lots of time and work... but all very worth it..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 26, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> thanks bro.. still a work in project.. gotta get my flower room set up still.. and do some more moving of stuff around.. but its close.. lots of time and work... but all very worth it..


yeah i feel ya, the payoff is worth way more than all the work!! i enjoy doing every minute of it...
in my next house i'm planning on going a bit bigger like you, maybe a whole bedroom dedicated to growing, and then section it off so i can have separate veg and flowering areas...or maybe just go a whole room of auto's, hahaha, either would be awesome!


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 27, 2009)

thats what i did.. my grow room is a converted bedroom.. built a wall to seperate veg from flower.. but i need to finish equipment purchasing.. i think its around 4000 or so worth of shit to get yet.. which is funny because the flower room is going to be 4x1000w hps lamps.. anyways... it'd be cool if you stick with the autos just set a whole bedroom up with no divider and have 4 seperate auto grows started 2 weeks apart.. so you will have a harvest every 2 weeks (assuming you stay on schedule), and plenty of room to make each harvest nice and fat.. just gotta keep up on the seeds.. but you can convert a closet into a pollination chamber if you wanted to keep your seeds a coming.. just an idea


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 27, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> thats what i did.. my grow room is a converted bedroom.. built a wall to seperate veg from flower.. but i need to finish equipment purchasing.. i think its around 4000 or so worth of shit to get yet.. which is funny because the flower room is going to be 4x1000w hps lamps.. anyways... it'd be cool if you stick with the autos just set a whole bedroom up with no divider and have 4 seperate auto grows started 2 weeks apart.. so you will have a harvest every 2 weeks (assuming you stay on schedule), and plenty of room to make each harvest nice and fat.. just gotta keep up on the seeds.. but you can convert a closet into a pollination chamber if you wanted to keep your seeds a coming.. just an idea


yeah man, that sounds fucking perfect for me!! a whole room full of auto's with multiple lights for a perpetual crop...oh i dream of that, i hate having to wait months in between harvests...hopefully my female dr i pollenated will produce a couple hundred fully auto seeds, then i'll be set...
happy growing everyone...


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 27, 2009)

good luck with the seed count.. hope it works out like that!


----------



## stronggenetics (Jul 27, 2009)

i like the setup. Im gonna follow this for sure. i have 3 feminized easyryders , and 3 fem auto ak's on the way and Im about to buy my light. Im kind of stressed for space because they're going in a hollowed out dresser. Have you tried growing autos with a 250 watt or did you use a 400 both times?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 27, 2009)

stronggenetics said:


> i like the setup. Im gonna follow this for sure. i have 3 feminized easyryders , and 3 fem auto ak's on the way and Im about to buy my light. Im kind of stressed for space because they're going in a hollowed out dresser. Have you tried growing autos with a 250 watt or did you use a 400 both times?


thanks alot man, glad to have ya in for the ride! you'll love the auto's, the growth is unreal...all i have used is my 400 mh/hps, but i'm sure that 250 will do just fine to keep em small, also smaller pots will keep the size down...and lastly, the closer you can keep the light, the less stretching between nodes...i decided to put my diesel ryder lady, one of the gals i started late and the only one left in the mc'ds cup, outside right next to the other male in the cup...just to have another option for auto seeds, i'll take good care of em and they get good sun right beside my house, hidden amongst the weeds, haha....later fellas...


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey buddy, it's been a while! I see you've been busy 

Grow looks SICK!!! I'll have to try this 12/12 from seed next time around.

I'll be watchin


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 28, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Hey buddy, it's been a while! I see you've been busy
> 
> Grow looks SICK!!! I'll have to try this 12/12 from seed next time around.
> 
> I'll be watchin


Yeah man, it's been way too long, very great to hear from ya...

appreciate that...i got a feeling this grow is gonna be my biggest yield yet...i think 12/12 from seed is only good with certain strains and when you have enough room...this time im running 18/6 the entire grow cause auto's thrive under that...
glad you're back in the fold dude...you got any plants goin now?? 


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 28, 2009)

Yup, them ruderalis are pretty special! What's the yield per plant like?

And I've gotta say the BHO from looks pretty sweet too! will have to try it someday 

I've just started my 2nd grow over 2 weeks ago. 4 strains; 2 from seeds and 2 from clones (21 plants in total). Also added another Homebox as I wanna give perpetual growing a try.

I don't wanna hijack your journal so just checkout the link in my sig!

I'm definitely gonna keep a close eye on this grow! good vibes here.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 28, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Yup, them ruderalis are pretty special! What's the yield per plant like?
> 
> And I've gotta say the BHO from looks pretty sweet too! will have to try it someday
> 
> ...


oh yeah, you're right bout that! there's different pheno's, some 1/2 oz, most 1 oz, and then few monsters that easily do 2 and over...that's with the diesel ryder, with this easy ryder i'm tryin for the first time, apparantly cats get over 2 oz per plant all the time...

nah man, don't worry bout hijacking, i don't roll like that, i say post away, i love seeing other's grows, comparing and what not...no worries at all.....happy growing...


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 29, 2009)

Where's some recent pics GKN? haven't seen any in a while.
Those beasters stinkin up the place yet?

~~Joe~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Where's some recent pics GKN? haven't seen any in a while.
> Those beasters stinkin up the place yet?
> 
> ~~Joe~~


a couple pages back are pretty current, within 3 days i think...but 2morrow i'm gonna water em and i'll pull em out and get some single shots of all my ladies...their starting to stink so good, i love it! 


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 30, 2009)

I promise i'll have new pics up in a bit...have i told you guys how much i love auto's lately!? yesterday i put the pollenated female outside, and i don't have a great back yard to grow in, but there's a spot on the side of my house where huge weeds have grown tall, and it's just a perfect spot for auto's....they get good sun and can't even be seen...i've got another male and female that was started late in a big cup out there too, so it should be a nice seed making time out there...i've sprayed em all with neem oil and i haven't noticed any pests fucking with em yet...all of you should get some auto's and plant em outside with camo plants around, it's money! i'll be back with new pics soon...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> I promise i'll have new pics up in a bit...have i told you guys how much i love auto's lately!? yesterday i put the pollenated female outside, and i don't have a great back yard to grow in, but there's a spot on the side of my house where huge weeds have grown tall, and it's just a perfect spot for auto's....they get good sun and can't even be seen...i've got another male and female that was started late in a big cup out there too, so it should be a nice seed making time out there...i've sprayed em all with neem oil and i haven't noticed any pests fucking with em yet...all of you should get some auto's and plant em outside with camo plants around, it's money! i'll be back with new pics soon...
> 
> 
> gkn


man I wish I had an outdoor spot, where I could plant some auto's; I wouldn't use anything else outdoors. 

I also think it's fine to top or fim autos as long as it has a couple weeks to grow before flowering. Give it a try.

Looking forward to the new pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 30, 2009)

well guys, just got done taking the newest batch of photos, and man are those ladies looking great and starting to stink!! this is round 40 days old except for the ones i started late...enjoy my friends....
here's my little plant guardian out back, the spinybacked orbweaver:






here I just wanted to show ya'll how great auto's camo into bushes and weeds, can you find the pot plants??






ohhhh, here they are, hahahhaha.....











i can tell the pollination took cause the hairs are all turning brown, that little bitch should produce at least 200 seeds, then the one in the cup another 50 or so.....


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 30, 2009)

ok ok, now for the real pics, and don't forget i'm an awful photographer!! happy growing..
here's the white dwarf, perfect, little uniform plant nice strain: 











and the easy ryder, total beast, almost 2 feet wide and just so many budsites!











here's one of the kinda stretchy diesel ryder's, she's starting to pack on crystals and smell funky:











here's my fav gal, diesel ryder, the most uniform and best grower:






here's another stretchy diesel ryder lady, but i still love her...






and lastly the 2 dr's i started in cups and later from all the rest...







you can really see what auto's can do in large pots and with lots of space...i wish i had more space cause i know these gals would reach 2 ozs per plant, with my tight area i'm hoping for 1 oz per....i prob won't take more pics for a couple weeks, when it starts getting really funky in there....i still be here, so feel free to post whatever guys....take care...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 30, 2009)

Those autos do blend in real nice outside. 

One nice thing about the stretch is that all the bud sites are getting lit up. 

Looks real good


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Those autos do blend in real nice outside.
> 
> One nice thing about the stretch is that all the bud sites are getting lit up.
> 
> Looks real good


oh yes, forsure.....

you're right, last time i did diesel ryder, i had a few do the same thing, and they both yielded over an oz in 2 gal grow bags...

thanks alot man...


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome!

I gotta say you're really attracting me to these Ruderalis.

The Easy Ryder especially looks wicked  how tall is she?


Keep it up bro, and don't forget to swing by my journal


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 30, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I gotta say you're really attracting me to these Ruderalis.
> 
> ...


good man, they are really awesome plants!
everyone should give em a go....

the easy ryder as a pure beast, i haven't measured but i'd say round 2 ft tall....if all those budsites get pretty thick, it could do way more than 2 ozs! 

i almost forgot you were growing again, i'll stop by forsure....


gkn


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 31, 2009)

ive got a spot in my back yard that is over ran with large weeds.. you can tell it was once a garden area that stopped being cared for.. i think its a perfect spot for some out door gardening next year.. think ill get myself some autos and try... you really have sparked (and kept) my interest in these.. i dont think for my application they would work as an only choice (already in the middle of a perpetual setup).. but i think there is a place for them somewhere in my grow room.. or at least a little bit of outdoor love... anyways.. your girls look really good... keep up the good work.. hope you get the 200ish seed mark


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 31, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> ive got a spot in my back yard that is over ran with large weeds.. you can tell it was once a garden area that stopped being cared for.. i think its a perfect spot for some out door gardening next year.. think ill get myself some autos and try... you really have sparked (and kept) my interest in these.. i dont think for my application they would work as an only choice (already in the middle of a perpetual setup).. but i think there is a place for them somewhere in my grow room.. or at least a little bit of outdoor love... anyways.. your girls look really good... keep up the good work.. hope you get the 200ish seed mark


awesome dude, i'm so glad to spark people's interest in these amazing plants...you should def throw some in the ole back yard and just watch em grow....
thanks alot man...it's gonna be great having all those beans on hand, i'm gonna give em to friends and grow the shit out of em, hahah....peace


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 1, 2009)

hey how's everyone doin this glorious saturday?? seems my thread has been less active since i was outta town for a week! where is everybody?? i'm assuming just busy with real life bullshit, hahaha.....all my plants are doin phenomenal...the ones outside are looking great too, the big seeded female is already showing alot of developing seeds, she's loving that natural hps in the sky...
well, i hope everyone is doin great...
take care and happy growing...


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

Good to here bro.

You're fortunate to be able to benefit from both in and outdoor growing. 

Let's see some pics!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 1, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Good to here bro.
> 
> You're fortunate to be able to benefit from both in and outdoor growing.
> 
> Let's see some pics!


yeah it is kinda nice, i just gotta be super discreet bout it...i couldn't have huge 5 ft plants out there, but well placed auto's are no problem....more pics, damn, hahah...maybe later i'll get some close ups of the outdoor gals...yeah, i'll take some solar bong tokes, then do it...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I ran out of stuff to do on this beautiful Sunday afternoon, so i took some pics for you guys....enjoy 

Starting things off, me and my girl's dog, Riley.






Here's the garden, including some closeup of my fav, Diesel Ryder....





















Here's the outdoor pollenated diesel ryder, and i can see the seeds forming already..











and lastly, some of my headstash, sour diesel, my good friend had some mailed in from the fine folks in Cali....this shit is super dank and just stinks up a room when i open my jar....












That was too much work, haha, only kidding, i'd do anything for my friends here..
take it easy.....


gkn


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking mighty fine there, GKN!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Looking mighty fine there, GKN!


thank ya very much diggity...i love to see new comers here...you got anything goin??


gkn


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thank ya very much diggity...i love to see new comers here...you got anything goin??
> 
> 
> gkn


Yes I do, second link in my sig. I just started this one though, so there isn't much to see.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yes I do, second link in my sig. I just started this one though, so there isn't much to see.


i gotcha....i'll stop by and show ya some love...


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 2, 2009)

hey gkn, what up bro? long time no see.
will be back here for sure.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

heftamga said:


> hey gkn, what up bro? long time no see.
> will be back here for sure.


Hey Hefta!! yeah, way too long, where ya been hiding?? i'm glad you're here for the rest though, i can't wait to see what i yield...


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 2, 2009)

haha. been here, will be here as long as this forum will run for sure.
nice plants you got there bro. 
you gotta spread some... before giving it to gkn again. so you see, i almost forgot how this works. lol
anyway subscribed and waiting for tha sticky icky to come.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

heftamga said:


> haha. been here, will be here as long as this forum will run for sure.
> nice plants you got there bro.
> you gotta spread some... before giving it to gkn again. so you see, i almost forgot how this works. lol
> anyway subscribed and waiting for tha sticky icky to come.


hahaha, tru that...you got any plants goin??
and i'm a bit confused by "you gotta spread some....before giving it to gkn again..."
maybe i'm too stoned, lol. 
glad to have ya my friend...


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 2, 2009)

yey, i didn't spread the love for ages. i think you were one of the last ones who i gave rep. hope you got it now.
and yeah i have goin on some green to, link is in my signature.
stop by sometimes, it'll be fun as always my friend.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

oh yeah, i got a question for ya Hefta...i've been running 18/6 this grow, and i've seen alot of success running 20/4, would it hurt my plants if i switched to 20/4 now?? i'm thinking it would increase yield...and i'm not sure if it would fuck anything up, it's just another 2 hrs of light for this last month of flowering....what ya think? 


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

heftamga said:


> yey, i didn't spread the love for ages. i think you were one of the last ones who i gave rep. hope you got it now.
> and yeah i have goin on some green to, link is in my signature.
> stop by sometimes, it'll be fun as always my friend.


ahhhh i get it...i'm kinda slow sometimes, haha....i'm gonna check it out now...


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh yeah, i got a question for ya Hefta...i've been running 18/6 this grow, and i've seen alot of success running 20/4, would it hurt my plants if i switched to 20/4 now?? i'm thinking it would increase yield...and i'm not sure if it would fuck anything up, it's just another 2 hrs of light for this last month of flowering....what ya think?
> 
> 
> gkn


sure man, if you don't have to be cheap on the bill, i would recommend you 20/4. i have experimented alot with those autos and it's all cool if you increase light cycle for few hours. the plants just start to grow faster & the buds are more dense. give it a try, i had some outdoors where they have less than 18 hours of light, then after a month i bought them in and they just started to bud like crazy.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

heftamga said:


> sure man, if you don't have to be cheap on the bill, i would recommend you 20/4. i have experimented alot with those autos and it's all cool if you increase light cycle for few hours. the plants just start to grow faster & the buds are more dense. give it a try, i had some outdoors where they have less than 18 hours of light, then after a month i bought them in and they just started to bud like crazy.


oh awesome, you're the man....that's exactly what i was hoping to hear! i'm gonna set the timer now for 2 more hrs on...
i appreciate it alot....



gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Well I ran out of stuff to do on this beautiful Sunday afternoon, so i took some pics for you guys....enjoy
> 
> Starting things off, me and my girl's dog, Riley.
> 
> ...


These ladies have put a lot of weight on in the past 2 weeks. Nice job!


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 2, 2009)

heftamga said:


> hey gkn, what up bro? long time no see.
> will be back here for sure.


you got me convinced my next seed purchase will be diesel ryders. i just ordred some lemon skunk and ak47 x blueberry autos. i have to wait to start them cuz my outdoor sativa needs to finish inside so room will be on 12/12.aprox harvest date like oct. 10th. i might try a few at 12/12 with the sativa. i also i 2 clones of my indica bag seed im puttin in the room if they take. here is a link to my girls. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/222251-my-patio-grow-2009-a.html
good luck on your grow.. + rep man


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> These ladies have put a lot of weight on in the past 2 weeks. Nice job!


thanks alot man....yeah, their starting to pack weight on everyday, it's great...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> you got me convinced my next seed purchase will be diesel ryders. i just ordred some lemon skunk and ak47 x blueberry autos. i have to wait to start them cuz my outdoor sativa needs to finish inside so room will be on 12/12.aprox harvest date like oct. 10th. i might try a few at 12/12 with the sativa. i also i 2 clones of my indica bag seed im puttin in the room if they take. here is a link to my girls. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/222251-my-patio-grow-2009-a.html
> good luck on your grow.. + rep man


good stuff man, i'm glad i could help ya see the light...dr is one incredible fucking strain that i just love....i wanna try all the different auto's, i find them fascinating....and thanks for the kind words....


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 2, 2009)

GKN you should be getting a commission for all us folks you've turned on to auto-strains


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> GKN you should be getting a commission for all us folks you've turned on to auto-strains


HAHAHAH, great one....maybe i'll talk to joint doctor and tell him i'm his biggest salesmen, hahah....


gkn


----------



## crfman88 (Aug 2, 2009)

can u clone from these and the clones still autoflower?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

crfman88 said:


> can u clone from these and the clones still autoflower?


and hello to you too crf, haha, i'm just fucking with ya! 
to answer your question, no you cannot clone auto's, there life cycle is too short and it would be very impractible....


gkn


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 2, 2009)

good shit and that cali bud looks so delicious!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

swampgrower said:


> good shit and that cali bud looks so delicious!


thanks dude...yeah man, that is some killer herb forsure, some of the best i've had in a while! i'm just sad i only have an 8th left...


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thanks dude...yeah man, that is some killer herb forsure, some of the best i've had in a while! i'm just sad i only have an 8th left...
> 
> 
> gkn



Don't worry bro. I've been dry for the last 3 weeks, and will continue to be dry until I harvest in October


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Don't worry bro. I've been dry for the last 3 weeks, and will continue to be dry until I harvest in October


damnnn son, i don't know how you do it...i cannot be dry, i always buy sacks and put em away for rainy days....i can't remember the last time i was totally out of herb, maybe never, hahaha.....i'll burn one for ya my friend..


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damnnn son, i don't know how you do it...i cannot be dry, i always buy sacks and put em away for rainy days....i can't remember the last time i was totally out of herb, maybe never, hahaha.....i'll burn one for ya my friend..
> 
> 
> gkn


Me neither, until now  Haven't been dry in 5 years...

After my last grow I promised myself to never buy weed again, unless in another country.

Plus I'm finally getting married next week so maybe it's not such a bad thing. Besides, this'll make me appreciate my harvest so much more


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Me neither, until now  Haven't been dry in 5 years...
> 
> After my last grow I promised myself to never buy weed again, unless in another country.
> 
> Plus I'm finally getting married next week so maybe it's not such a bad thing. Besides, this'll make me appreciate my harvest so much more


i feel ya on that, i just loath having to buy weed...

congrats on gettin married! so goodbye to your life and soul, hahah, i'm just fucking with ya man....


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey GKN just wanted to share some recent pics with ya.

what do you think 2-3 weeks?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Hey GKN just wanted to share some recent pics with ya.
> 
> what do you think 2-3 weeks?


damn those are some hairy bitches Joe!! them some of the longest hairs i've ever seen....i'd say 2 weeks tops, probably less...just keep checking those trichomes and don't chop early...i hate it when folks do that, they miss out on the greatest explosion of growth the plant ever has...
good work dude, you'll be enjoying the fruits of your labor in no time...


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks man Ive been checking with my radioshack scope.

Clear as a bitch still.

I hope they explode even more!! 
They are still eating up nutes like crazy.

~~Joe~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Thanks man Ive been checking with my radioshack scope.
> 
> Clear as a bitch still.
> 
> ...


good stuff, wait for the super stoney amber to rear its beautiful head, haha...

wait, you're feeding em nutes still?? i'd stop that and start flushing!


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> good stuff, wait for the super stoney amber to rear its beautiful head, haha...
> 
> wait, you're feeding em nutes still?? i'd stop that and start flushing!
> 
> ...


Good advice waiting for amber. Reps 

I hate it when folk harvest without even checking the THC production, and advise others to do the same.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 3, 2009)

So just mollasses now. I was going to feed one last time today.
what ya think?
Thanks, man Im not trying to jack your thread but no one responds to mine.
Thanks
~~Joe~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Good advice waiting for amber. Reps
> 
> I hate it when folk harvest without even checking the THC production, and advise others to do the same.


thanks man...yeah, i feel the same way, i hate that shit...i had to teach a couple of my buddies the same thing, they were gonna harvest way too early...that happens alot to newbs too, harvesting super early cause they can't wait any longer, hahah....i was guilty of it at one time, a long time ago...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> So just mollasses now. I was going to feed one last time today.
> what ya think?
> Thanks, man Im not trying to jack your thread but no one responds to mine.
> Thanks
> ~~Joe~~


yeah dude, just molasses now...i do molasses till bout last flush or 2, then just straight water....and now worries bout jackin the thread, i don't give a fuck bout that shit...the more the merry i say....take care


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 4, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah dude, just molasses now...i do molasses till bout last flush or 2, then just straight water....and now worries bout jackin the thread, i don't give a fuck bout that shit...the more the merry i say....take care
> 
> 
> gkn



Cool I'll post my harvest on here then haha. then you can show me up when your autos are done. lol


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 4, 2009)

*Nice job GKN. Diesel Ryder looking really good. Only another 3-4 week, right on! Any idea what your doing for your next grow?*


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 5, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Cool I'll post my harvest on here then haha. then you can show me up when your autos are done. lol


sounds good bro, hahaha...i'm sure your will be dank...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 5, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> *Nice job GKN. Diesel Ryder looking really good. Only another 3-4 week, right on! Any idea what your doing for your next grow?*


thanks alot bro...yeah, the DR is becoming one of my fav strains to grow...not sure on the next grow yet, thinking on that same thing everyday....


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 5, 2009)

Man you've got me looking at them auto-strains... Have you tried any of Big Buddha's or Sagarmatha's Runderalis crosses?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 5, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Man you've got me looking at them auto-strains... Have you tried any of Big Buddha's or Sagarmatha's Runderalis crosses?


hahha, i'm sooo happy to hear that, everyone should give them a try...i think the white dwarf i have goin now is Big Budda and i hear great things...it's not supposed to be as potent as the DR, but very nice, super dank nugs....and i haven't heard much on the others....


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 5, 2009)

right on!

The DR sounds the most appealing so far 9 weeks or so from seed is just too cool! probably what I should have done this grow since I'm so dry.

This one also sounds appealing:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds/sagarmatha-seeds-feminized/sagarmatha-seeds-smurfberry-automatic-feminized/prod_1018.html


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 7, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> right on!
> 
> The DR sounds the most appealing so far 9 weeks or so from seed is just too cool! probably what I should have done this grow since I'm so dry.
> 
> ...


hell yeah dude, that shit sounds delicious!
i haven't seen many folks growing it out yet, go for it, i wanna know...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 8, 2009)

here's the newest batch of pics my friends...i've kinda lost track of exactly how old they are, round 50 days and the 2 young ones are 30 something, haha, i'm terrible with keeping logs and shit, i just grow by feel and then cut down by trichomes and look...also, the 2 plants left outside are doing great, both have been pollenated to make more seeds, one's in a big pot and the other still in a cup, and are very healthy...enjoy dudes....
pic 1-white dwarf
pic2-wd
pic3,4,5-diesel ryder
6,7,8-diesel ryder
9-monster easy ryder
10-outside pollenated diesel ryder's



gkn


----------



## KolorBlind (Aug 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> here's the newest batch of pics my friends...i've kinda lost track of exactly how old they are, round 50 days and the 2 young ones are 30 something, haha, i'm terrible with keeping logs and shit, i just grow by feel and then cut down by trichomes and look...also, the 2 plants left outside are doing great, both have been pollenated to make more seeds, one's in a big pot and the other still in a cup, and are very healthy...enjoy dudes....
> pic 1-white dwarf
> pic2-wd
> pic3,4,5-diesel ryder
> ...



Wow dude that's amazing. You have truly inspired me to grow a couple monster Diesel Ryders, the branching in pic5 is just NUTS! All the DRs I have grown look like the top 6-10" of your plants haha!! Glad to hear the pollinated ladies outside are doing well. As soon as my 4 girls in my big fridge finish I will be making room for a couple Diesler Ryders to finish in 10in pots, I cant wait!!

Good luck and keep growin
KB


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 8, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> Wow dude that's amazing. You have truly inspired me to grow a couple monster Diesel Ryders, the branching in pic5 is just NUTS! All the DRs I have grown look like the top 6-10" of your plants haha!! Glad to hear the pollinated ladies outside are doing well. As soon as my 4 girls in my big fridge finish I will be making room for a couple Diesler Ryders to finish in 10in pots, I cant wait!!
> 
> Good luck and keep growin
> KB


thanks for the kind words my man...you should def go for it..yeah, she's one of my tallest, got a bit stretched early, but putting on weight now...i can't wait to have all those dr seeds at my disposal, very exciting stuff...

same to you man, keep up the green work....


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 8, 2009)

hey gkn looking good. so did you switched the light cycle & if, noticed some changes?
or did you just leave it on 18?


----------



## Cliddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Dude nice grow journal. Cant wait to see how much you harvest.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 8, 2009)

heftamga said:


> hey gkn looking good. so did you switched the light cycle & if, noticed some changes?
> or did you just leave it on 18?


hey hefta! thanks alot my brotha....yeah, that day we talked i switched it to 20/4 and i believe there's been a bit more growth...it's tough to tell cause their in that stage where they really start putting on weight...it def couldn't have hurt...


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 8, 2009)

Cliddy said:


> Dude nice grow journal. Cant wait to see how much you harvest.


appreciate that Cliddy, glad to have ya aboard....and the feeling is mutual, i'm soooo excited to see what the final yield is...i wish i had more room for them to grow, the yields would be even higher, but still i'm gonna be very happy with the results...


gkn


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2009)

That Diesel Ryder is looking delicious.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 8, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> That Diesel Ryder is looking delicious.


thanks man, i agree...i'm very stoked to have that herb back in my stash, i miss it....


gkn


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Aug 9, 2009)

gkn, buddy, dnt think i haven't been checking up on your journal to see how your doing. Those pics are looking great! its amazing what time does to these amazing plants. keep up the great work bro. ill still be around. 

puffnpuff


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 9, 2009)

i was going to try the autoflower seed i got as a freebie from dinafem through attitude.. but when i squeezed it, it ended up smashing.. yea.. shit seed.. i was really dissapointed.. you really have my curiosity spark.. maybe next time i order seeds i will purchase some and check them out first hand.. 

things are looking good tho.. im surprised everytime i see pics.. they are damn sexy looking!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> here's the newest batch of pics my friends...i've kinda lost track of exactly how old they are, round 50 days and the 2 young ones are 30 something, haha, i'm terrible with keeping logs and shit, i just grow by feel and then cut down by trichomes and look...also, the 2 plants left outside are doing great, both have been pollenated to make more seeds, one's in a big pot and the other still in a cup, and are very healthy...enjoy dudes....
> pic 1-white dwarf
> pic2-wd
> pic3,4,5-diesel ryder
> ...


#4 is really packing on the sugar


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> gkn, buddy, dnt think i haven't been checking up on your journal to see how your doing. Those pics are looking great! its amazing what time does to these amazing plants. keep up the great work bro. ill still be around.
> 
> puffnpuff


I thought i hadn't seen ya in a while, things are gonna start to really get exciting round here, so stick around...appreciate it dude...yeah, they are really starting to pack on weight everyday....


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i was going to try the autoflower seed i got as a freebie from dinafem through attitude.. but when i squeezed it, it ended up smashing.. yea.. shit seed.. i was really dissapointed.. you really have my curiosity spark.. maybe next time i order seeds i will purchase some and check them out first hand..
> 
> things are looking good tho.. im surprised everytime i see pics.. they are damn sexy looking!


that sounds like a dude seed forsure, no wonder it was a freebie...thanks alot bro...and you should order some diesel ryder for yourself, i promise you won't be sorry....


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> #4 is really packing on the sugar


oh yes it is, she's my baby!! and the white dwarf is starting to catch up to the dr in crystals....


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

I had some extra time round the house, so i decided to take some new pics...i took all the ladies out, rotated em around...they are gettin fatter, and putting on crystals by the day...please excuse my shitty photography, i can't take pics as well as i can grow, haha...
enjoy my friends....

easy ryder:






diesel ryder's:





































peace and buds....


gkn


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking damn fine. Those autoflowering strains really do pretty good. Looks like you sprinkled them with sugar!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Looking damn fine. Those autoflowering strains really do pretty good. Looks like you sprinkled them with sugar!


thanks alot man...they are amazing little plants, and i love blowing away peoples low expectations of auto's....


gkn


----------



## heftamga (Aug 10, 2009)

hey bro, just checkin in & is lookin sweet.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

heftamga said:


> hey bro, just checkin in & is lookin sweet.


thank you very much kind sir...
i'm gettin close, can't wait to smoke my brains out come harvest time...


gkn


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice update GKN Looking real nice. Im am too blown away by the Auto potential. You may have grabbed another one.

~~Joe~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Nice update GKN Looking real nice. Im am too blown away by the Auto potential. You may have grabbed another one.
> 
> ~~Joe~~


hell ya bro, thanks alot...

AWESOME, come over to the auto side, hahaha...peace


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

I think i'm gonna do it guys, make some sort of purple wreck auto...either cross it with lr2 or diesel ryder, prob dr...i'm gonna start researching now, and of course any input is always welcomed...i hear it's pretty tough and takes some time, but can be done...


gkn


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 10, 2009)

Those look delicious and kinda big for "dwarfs"! Keep up the good work.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Those look delicious and kinda big for "dwarfs"! Keep up the good work.


hahah, appreciate it man...it's amazing how big dwarfs can get...how's your grow goin?? i hope all is well...


gkn


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 11, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> I had some extra time round the house, so i decided to take some new pics...i took all the ladies out, rotated em around...they are gettin fatter, and putting on crystals by the day...please excuse my shitty photography, i can't take pics as well as i can grow, haha...
> enjoy my friends....
> 
> easy ryder:
> ...


They're really packing on the frost, keep up the good work GKN


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks Cross....i was checking some trichomes earlier, and i saw alot of cloudy action already...it's gettin exciting, haha...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

hey GKN nice grow man buds looking really good


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> hey GKN nice grow man buds looking really good


thanks alot bro...i'm glad to have ya on board...it's starting to get really exciting..


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

yea im growing some DR's too i got 5 seedlings that are a week old when did you start using nutes and what kind did you use? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yea im growing some DR's too i got 5 seedlings that are a week old when did you start using nutes and what kind did you use? if you dont mind me asking


good stuff bro, glad to see somebody else growing this phenomenal strain...and of course i don't mind, questions are always welcomed here...well, i'm using a totally organic soil mix that is loaded from the start, so i didn't have to use any veg nutes, and during flowering i'm hitting em a couple times with an organic bloom and molasses...just basically water, then stand back and watch em explode with growth...you should make some of your own seeds if you can...i'm soo stoked i put a couple outside to make seeds, won't be buying em again...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

im using fox farms ocean forest so i figure they be fine till i transplant they guy and the store said it was strong so they wouldnt need any nutes for awhile or atleast till they show what sex they are and im diff planning on making my own seeds and not have to order that strain again


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> im using fox farms ocean forest so i figure they be fine till i transplant they guy and the store said it was strong so they wouldnt need any nutes for awhile or atleast till they show what sex they are and im diff planning on making my own seeds and not have to order that strain again


yeah man, you'll love the ocean forest...the dr's really do well in it, i used it in my first go round...they'll def be fine till they show sex, and then from there go easy on the nutes...start light, and then work your way up...i'm ripped as hell right now, haha..


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

yea im differently going easy on the nutes damn i wish i could smoke right now but im at work lol im really diggin your setup for growing im thinkin of doing something similar to it


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yea im differently going easy on the nutes damn i wish i could smoke right now but im at work lol im really diggin your setup for growing im thinkin of doing something similar to it


hell ya mean, appreciate that...i just go the cheap way and it works like a charm...some day when i have more funds, i'm gonna build something a little more pro, until then, this is fine...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

how do you vent the air out of there and do you got it air tight?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> how do you vent the air out of there and do you got it air tight?


well I have this double box fan that sucks the hot air out of the grow space...it's not air tight at all...i just leave the door to the room open most of the time to air it out, and sometimes i open the window to air it out...i don't even have a carbon filter or big can fan, totally ghetto style, and it works pretty well....


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

cool cool thanks for the info gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> cool cool thanks for the info gkn


no problem at all my friend...

i ment to say before, it would probably get very hot in there if i didn't have an A/C vent right above the grow space...it's blowing pretty much 24/7, set on 75-76 degrees...without that heat would builup and it would be bad news...so you can get by without having a big ventilation setup, on a small grow, you just gotta take other measures...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

oh ok i might have to have a small exhaust setup then unless i connect my ac vent by duct to the room


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> oh ok i might have to have a small exhaust setup then unless i connect my ac vent by duct to the room


yeah good stuff...do both if you can, that's best, haha...i've seen carbon filter, can fan combos for like 140, i nee to pick one up...


gkn


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 12, 2009)

lookin sweet gkn. i bet you cant wait cuz i know i cant for mine. i have about 2wks for mine to be ready.then 6wks for my sativa. i started outside but have to finish them off inside for security reasons. happy growin man


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> lookin sweet gkn. i bet you cant wait cuz i know i cant for mine. i have about 2wks for mine to be ready.then 6wks for my sativa. i started outside but have to finish them off inside for security reasons. happy growin man


appreciate it my friend...

you're right about that, the anticipation is killing me!! i've got another 2 weeks tops myself, not counting drying and curing...it's def gettin exciting up in here...i was in the garden today, moving the ladies around, and the thc production is gettin out of hand on some of these ladies...looking super dank...and the best part about harvest time, all the byproducts...i'm gonna make cannabutter, hash, gonna try to make some tincture for the first time, and maybe some BHO too....i can't fucking wait!!


gkn


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 12, 2009)

your ladys are lookin damn fine man! congrats


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 12, 2009)

hiphopireland said:


> your ladys are lookin damn fine man! congrats


thanks alot brotha...stick around for the harvest....i can't wait....


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah good stuff...do both if you can, that's best, haha...i've seen carbon filter, can fan combos for like 140, i nee to pick one up...
> 
> 
> gkn


nice where did you see that?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 13, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> nice where did you see that?


i saw it here: http://htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=9&subcategoryID=29
and i hear great things bout this company...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 13, 2009)

nice ive heard good things about it too great prices too the 100 ft roll of panda film cost 100 bucks at my hydro store and its 65 bucks there you cant beat that with a stick


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 13, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> nice ive heard good things about it too great prices too the 100 ft roll of panda film cost 100 bucks at my hydro store and its 65 bucks there you cant beat that with a stick


hell yeah bro...their stuff is super cheap...i like my local hydro store, cause it's local, but it's WAY overpriced...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 13, 2009)

yea i like mine too we have 3 where i live so we got a good mix of products but still way over priced


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 13, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yea i like mine too we have 3 where i live so we got a good mix of products but still way over priced


yeah i feel ya, i like to check shit i'm interested in person...i've got more stores round here than i can count...between my city and the huge city across the bridge, probably 10!! hahah, let's just say i'm in a hotbed of growing, it's awesome!


gkn


----------



## KolorBlind (Aug 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah i feel ya, i like to check shit i'm interested in person...i've got more stores round here than i can count...between my city and the huge city across the bridge, probably 10!! hahah, let's just say i'm in a hotbed of growing, it's awesome!
> 
> 
> gkn


I am jealous of you guys, there is not a hydro store in my state, let alone locally 

As far as HTGsupply.com goes, they are EXCELLENT!! Super low prices, fast shipping and ALWAYS a discrete box. Plus all orders come with a lighter that has a bottle opener attached to it. Kind of a shitty lighter but its the thought that counts ;P

Always made me wonder though, is it not a little weird that a hydro/grow light site ships everything with a lighter?? I mean, I dont smoke cigarettes and my hydroponically grown tomatoes probably wouldnt stay lit very well, hehe! But yeah, they're the bomb!

Oh and the girls are lookin fab-fuckin-tabulous gkn!! Im impressed as usual 

Peace
KB


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 14, 2009)

KolorBlind said:


> I am jealous of you guys, there is not a hydro store in my state, let alone locally
> 
> As far as HTGsupply.com goes, they are EXCELLENT!! Super low prices, fast shipping and ALWAYS a discrete box. Plus all orders come with a lighter that has a bottle opener attached to it. Kind of a shitty lighter but its the thought that counts ;P
> 
> ...


That sucks the guys that work at mine are pretty laid back and even talk about growin thats the great thing about my laid back city the and brite ideas one of the shops in my city will even build you custom shit whatever you want lol great service with them too gotta love it!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

HTG doesn't send lighters... they send bottle openers with fire machines. Duuuuh!


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 15, 2009)

Dude we need updated pics!!!! If you dont mind, what was your female to male ratio from the seeds you bought to originaly start? Also how many seeds did you get from your last pollinating? Thanks! I'm about to plant my DR's real soon!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 16, 2009)

I really appreciate all the kind words everyone...I'll try to get some new pics up later today...all the ladies are looking super dank and gettin really close...i checked some trichomes yesterday, still all cloudy with no amber, so i'm gonna wait longer cause i want some ultra stoney buds, haha.....
i hope everyone is well....


gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 16, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> Dude we need updated pics!!!! If you dont mind, what was your female to male ratio from the seeds you bought to originaly start? Also how many seeds did you get from your last pollinating? Thanks! I'm about to plant my DR's real soon!


Hey Grizz, no problem, i'm always happy to answer any and all questions...well a year ago i bought 2 packs of DR, the first go round i had 4 out of 10 females...this time i had a much better ratio, in fact, an almost unreal high amount of ladies, 7 out of 9!! also, i think you're a bit confused, i haven't made any seeds yet, this is my first time....i have a small dr that's been in a cup it's whole life, she'll make hopefully 20-30 seeds, then a larger female that will hopefully make 60-80 seeds....hope that helped....happy growing...

gkn


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 17, 2009)

gkn i have some new pict up of my ladies i had to move indoors check em out. happy growing


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry guys, got too ripped yesterday to use a camera, haha...but today will be different, i promise! 

all the ladies are showing mostly cloudy, so they got another week or so, maybe more, cause i'm hoping they fatten up alot more....if not, the yield will be smaller than i thought, probably cause they were jammed in a small space, either way, i'm stoked, cause it's all looking super dank....


gkn


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey GKN how you been? I dried and cured all mine about a week ago and I ended up with 10 zips off of 8 plants. A couple didn't make it, and I think the gnats really affected my yields. Besides that though the smoke was really good. Good taste, good smell, really nice relaxing buzz.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 17, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey GKN how you been? I dried and cured all mine about a week ago and I ended up with 10 zips off of 8 plants. A couple didn't make it, and I think the gnats really affected my yields. Besides that though the smoke was really good. Good taste, good smell, really nice relaxing buzz.


Been great man, it's been a long time!! Glad to year the harvest went well, except for the gnats...but 10 zips off 8 plants is very respectable...i forgot which strain??
i wish i could burn some with ya, hahah...


gkn


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm gonna put 4 of my DR seeds in the paper towel today! I want at least a female and a male so I can make some seeds. Hey how long did it take before they showed sex?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 17, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> I'm gonna put 4 of my DR seeds in the paper towel today! I want at least a female and a male so I can make some seeds. Hey how long did it take before they showed sex?


yo grizz mine showed sex yesterday at least one did and it was my biggest one it was female!!! i was so excited and it was 12 days old its amazing how fast they grow and my cabinet is smelling a bit skunky too


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 17, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yo grizz mine showed sex yesterday at least one did and it was my biggest one it was female!!! i was so excited and it was 12 days old its amazing how fast they grow and my cabinet is smelling a bit skunky too


WOW dude, that's F'in awsome! I'm gonna put them in the paper towel RIGHT NOW! Your growth sounds amazing, If its ok with GKN I'll post up my results here. Ok so 4 goin in NOW!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 17, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> WOW dude, that's F'in awsome! I'm gonna put them in the paper towel RIGHT NOW! Your growth sounds amazing, If its ok with GKN I'll post up my results here. Ok so 4 goin in NOW!!


hell yeah bro, post away!! mine have taken 16-21 days with all 19 diesel ryder's i've grown...they are such phenomenal little plants, i agree...i just got super baked with some friends, but i'm bout to get ya'll some quick pics of mine...


gkn


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 17, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> WOW dude, that's F'in awsome! I'm gonna put them in the paper towel RIGHT NOW! Your growth sounds amazing, If its ok with GKN I'll post up my results here. Ok so 4 goin in NOW!!


yea 12 days for my biggest one to show lil white pistils theres only two sticking out right now but im most definitely sure its a female i germed 5 and that was the first one to show im hoping at least 3 turn female and i can pollinate one and have more seeds


----------



## Stealthbomb (Aug 19, 2009)

im glad to see your diesel rider did better than mine. i got a freak phenotype that sets leaves in groups of three and all it does is put out a ton of extremely small buds that never really phatten up. i also got some auto blueberry and auto hindu's goin all from lowlife and i'm really happy with these pics to follow they are on aday 64 right now


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Aug 19, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Been great man, it's been a long time!! Glad to year the harvest went well, except for the gnats...but 10 zips off 8 plants is very respectable...i forgot which strain??
> i wish i could burn some with ya, hahah...
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks man, and the strain was Easyryder.


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 21, 2009)

I bet them ladies are looking great. I'm choppin 1 of mine on Sunday morning


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 21, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> I bet them ladies are looking great. I'm choppin 1 of mine on Sunday morning


All seeds cracked open and are all in peat pots now so mabey on sunday you'll be choppin and I'll be poppin!


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey GKN just stoppin by seeing how your autos are doin?

So Sell me.

The reason you do these is that they finish faster right?
so yeah less yield but faster finish.

But how much faster?
From seed to finish is what?
do you clone or is there no time?

Thanks man 

~~Joe~~


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Aug 22, 2009)

cant clone autos.. not enough time to cut and root them before they would flower... 

takes about 8 to 10 weeks from seed to harvest...


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 24, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> All seeds cracked open and are all in peat pots now so mabey on sunday you'll be choppin and I'll be poppin!


 I was choppin were you poppin LOL. yeah check out my grow new Picts of harvest going up later today. Where has gkn been? da fuk! prob choppin a few diesel ryders down.


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey GKN just wanted to stop by and show you some progress I had.

I chopped the bagseed and smelling dank in their jars.
I cleaned out my flowering room and now have my WW vegging under a 400w Halide bulb.

Goodluck with those Autos'.
Im thinking I'm going to give those a shot after my Widows.

~~Joe~~


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> here's the newest batch of pics my friends...i've kinda lost track of exactly how old they are, round 50 days and the 2 young ones are 30 something, haha, i'm terrible with keeping logs and shit, i just grow by feel and then cut down by trichomes and look...also, the 2 plants left outside are doing great, both have been pollenated to make more seeds, one's in a big pot and the other still in a cup, and are very healthy...enjoy dudes....
> pic 1-white dwarf
> pic2-wd
> pic3,4,5-diesel ryder
> ...


Pics 3,4,6 and 7 great show! 

Glad I stopped by. Take Care


----------



## Robertx (Sep 4, 2009)

Camel, this plant is sick, in the good sense of the word  Looking like a delicious cactus. 

The GKN autos are sick also, wish mine grow this big. I have Poison Dwarfs and Diesel Ryders and they are damn small, 8 inches plants!


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 4, 2009)

free seeds from attitude just pay shipping. 1x pineapple express fem an 5 x thai super skunk reg. till the 8th of sept. 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/news-letter/cat_126.html
plus you get the regular ufo freebies. so if you order say a 10 pack of diesel ryders you get a free dinafem moby dick (haze x white widow) and a powerkush. plus add the other seeds to the cart 1x pineapple express fem an 5 x thai super skunk reg. thats 8 free seeds 3 of them fem..great deal. even if you just order the 1x pineapple express fem an 5 x thai super skunk reg. for just 14$ add 420 for coupon code. save 10 % if you order more seeds


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 5, 2009)

hey GKN thought i would post a mini update on my plants here this is diesel ryder 4.5 weeks old let me know what you think


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 6, 2009)

seems our boy has been MIA for a minute.. him and jackmayoffer... hope things are kosher...


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 6, 2009)

Where'd you disappear bro???

we need an update 

hope all's well.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 6, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hell yeah bro, post away!! mine have taken 16-21 days with all 19 diesel ryder's i've grown...they are such phenomenal little plants, i agree...i just got super baked with some friends, but i'm bout to get ya'll some quick pics of mine...
> 
> 
> gkn




this was from 8/17... was waiting to see pics.. and they never came..

hopefully they magically appear.... and confirm things are ok...


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 6, 2009)

Gkn!!..........where are you!!!


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 8, 2009)

Still no word???


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 8, 2009)

nope... ::watches tumbleweed roll by:: 

i really hope all is well.. ::knocks on wood::


----------



## Straight up G (Sep 8, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Graces isn't far from worms way, maybe me and my partner will check it out on the way to worms way, we need to go in a couple of weeks to pick up our supplies for our next experiment. I don't vape all the time either, I have a bamboo bong I made about seventeen years ago that I smoke daily. It's held together with jb weld but I love it. My partner is on his way over for some ph up, we'll smoke a couple of bags when he gets here. I don't think I could stand to vape all the time, I would be picking pieces of my lungs up off the floor.
> 
> I'm growing two thc bombs, one caramelicious and three bagseed. I have them bent and tied to shower curtain rods. The buds along the stem are starting to grow nicely and the frost is coming. They already smell better at four weeks than my first grow at the end.
> 
> We'll talk.


What do you mean picking pieces of your lungs up, dont vapourizers remove many harmfull substances caused by combusting weed and are known by most to be far less hazardous than smoking?


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 11, 2009)

wtf hope he's just stoned as hell. i have new bud porn click my sig.


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 11, 2009)

Dudes!!??? When are we going to initiate the GKN MANHUNT!!!?????


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 11, 2009)

ok guys.. i'll get the hounds... you get the flash lights and torches... LETS HEAD OUT!!


hopefully he IS just stoned under a tree sleeping or some shit..


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 11, 2009)

I was thinkin mabey he just got stuck to one of his cola's of super ultra dank. He should be able to survive on ganja alone till someone free's him............. I hope


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 11, 2009)

Shouldnt his been done by now. 

Wow Just to fill you guys in on soemthing Im watching 911 stuff on History channe;l.
I ate 2 brownies I used Butter I made.
Fuckkked uuppp.
I feel spacey and so body numb.

Where the Fuck is GKN??


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 11, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Shouldnt his been done by now.
> 
> Wow Just to fill you guys in on soemthing Im watching 911 stuff on History channe;l.
> I ate 2 brownies I used Butter I made.
> ...


haha nice yea ive been wondering where gkn hopefully we didnt lose another grower to the system....


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 11, 2009)

i hope not. we need ppl like mr. diesel ryder gkn around here


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 11, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> i hope not. we need ppl like mr. diesel ryder gkn around here



I agree ,it's cool chatting it up with familiar faces.
Some of the new people Whewww


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 11, 2009)

ya'll can jump aboard the rest of my grow if you want.. i just started flowering 10 days ago or something.. so it's a good time to..


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 18, 2009)

still missing??? that dont look good


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 18, 2009)

yea.. ive officially began having that sinking feeling that something not so good happened to our good friend GKN... although i will knock on wood until my knuckles bleed, i have an ill feeling...


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 18, 2009)

Whats really wierd is someone keeps signing on his account. GKN last sign in was 9/16 but last post 8/18. I really hope GKN is ok man, starting to get a shaky feeling but will keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 19, 2009)

that is odd.. really odd...

you know it cant be him.. he would have updated by now.. he was religious about his daily pics...

his last post he said he was going to go take pics and be back.. then.... nothing...... 

well i hope everything is alright.. we all do..


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 19, 2009)

We shall keep this thread alive in honor of GKN, so I wil update on my diesal ryders. I started 5 ryders about 1 month ago (right when GKN disappeared), 3 males and 2 females. 1 male has purple pollen sacs and another male is nice and strong. I'm going pull the other male today, he is small and weak looking. I'ts amazing how fast these things flowered!! I thought something was wrong with the plants at first, like a bug ate them, but they were just flowering! So I'm going to grow these out and hopefully get a nice amount of seeds. Now should I keep the males seperate from the females until they have a lot of pistils? Or do you guys just keep the plants your going to seed(male and female) together until they are done?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 19, 2009)

if you plan on breeding them just keep them together until the end... that will do the trick and ensure a large seed crop...

i wish i had my soon-to-be 4000w+ flower room set up... after i get through this harvest i'm setting up the flower room of my dreams.. and while i have plants vegging in my veg room i am going to fill my flower room up with autos.. should have at least 30 or so... that would be a nice tribute to be able to show..

is this your first grow with autos??


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 19, 2009)

yo grizz i got some diesel ryders going too and are about a week and a half from harvest i pollinated mine about a week into flowering and only did a few bud sites pollen then spread into the center by the stalk im looking to pull maybe half a oz off her shes real sticky when you touch the buds for being seeded its making some decent sized buds and is covered with tons of trichs ill post some pics here let me know what you guys think


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 19, 2009)

very nice looking bro... fuckin sexy...


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks shes had it a bit rough with the ph messed up and in temps up to 86 but besides that shes coming along nice


----------



## 2ez (Sep 19, 2009)

a bit late but im here


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah this is my first auto grow, I'm really started to like the auto-flower capabilities. Dude a 4000w grow room would be sick! Just want to throw this out there but 3 600w bulbs are better than 2 1000w bulbs. You can cover more area and put the lights closer to the plants(giving plants more lumens) because of less heat. You save electricity and get even better lighting. Not sure how you want to do your setup but I thought I would just throw that out there to ya. atx budgrower those are some nice ryders man. I didn't think they would thicken up like that! Mine are outdoors right now but I might build them a little green house.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 19, 2009)

the reason i am going with the 1000's is that the 4 of them will put off more lumens than 4 x 600s (i only have room for 4 lights based on the reflectors i want to get)... and the way my grow will go i will have at least 12 plants that veg for 2 months prior to going into flowering.. so i will have some large plants after the stretch.. this is where the penetration of the 1000's are needed... if i can end up with 4 foot tall plants, i can lollipop the lower foot and use those for clones, and still get the top 3 feet of the plant penetrated with light so that the entire plant produces buds...

very valid point tho... until i really looked at the area i am using i was going between 4 x 1000s or 6 x 600s... the area is 9x7.. and with the ebb and flow res, chiller, and walking space there is no way i can fit 6 x 600s in there comfortably...


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 19, 2009)

i wonder where GKN is?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Sep 20, 2009)

the prodigal son has returned!! HELLO MY FRIENDS, I'M OK!!!!!! I'm so sorry about my recent disappearance...i haven't been on the computer in a while, just been traveling and running herb to my buddies back home...it's been such a hectic crazy month, and things are just starting to settle down...i was very poor for a while so i had to take things in my own hands, i'm doin great now...i am back, so i'll be around alot more like the old days, haha....i did harvest my crop, the yield was a bit lower than i was hoping, due to the lack of space and i'm thinking my hps bulb is due for a change...i'll also put up a few pics of what i have left, it did turn out super dank...all in all i ended up with 3.5 ozs and over 350 seeds of diesel ryder, so i'm happy as hell..i apologize again for dropping off the face of the earth and i truly appreciate all the kind words....you guys are some great friends and i hope all is well...while i was away my girlfriend was using my computer, and she likes to browse around rolliup, that's why you saw my name signed in....well guys, i hope you can forgive me, hahaha....
no reason to worry bout me getting busted, i'm too smart and my setup is too small, hahaha....peace guys, and it's great to be back, so let's get's this bitch rolling again...



gkn


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 20, 2009)

Call of the manhunt guys!!! GKN is back in stock!!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Sep 20, 2009)

welcome back bro... glad to hear all is well!! we were worried as you can tell.. lol

glad to hear the harvest was satisfactory and the seed count high... looking forward to seeing whats next


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 21, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad to see ya back man. Glad all is well.
Cant wait to see some recent pics.
~~Joe~~


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

He's ALIVE!!!   

Soooooo great having you back buddy!

Now where are the pics? LOL


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 21, 2009)

glad your back. we missed ya as you can see. lots of luv here at riu. ive had them kind if months b4 too.they fucking sux. ill be waiting for your new grow. check out my harvest photos. sativa lookin good. great to have ya back gkn


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 21, 2009)

damm son, you had us all worried....everything good?! IO kinda dropped off the scene as well.....I'm stll buying all my damm supplies!!!! this sahit cost...but wait till you see what my set-up will look like doin nothing but autos!!!!! like 60 of them


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad to hear everythings a o.k. GKN  glad you had a nice harvest over on your end


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 2, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> Glad to hear everythings a o.k. GKN  glad you had a nice harvest over on your end


Welcome back GKN 

Don't ever go AWOL again! lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah bro. jus got back from the hydro shop. i already got the 4x4x7 from cali for like 129 a tent. i have two tents goin at two different spots. one tent at my spot an da otha at my ladies. i also have 2 brand new 600 watters from htgsupply cool tubes. i am growing 5 fem aks in each tent. i am also planting one dieasel ryder and one blueryder in each tent along with the fems. after talkin to u i may up it to 7 plants per tent. i want to get maximum light to those 7 plants as possible. man i had a field day at brew and grow here in chicago. there sight is altgarden.com. i picked up 4 bags all mix biobizz soil and two bags ocean forest. the nutes i got is biobizz bloom, biobizz topmax, and biobizz fish mix. never tried fish mix before but i here the plant loves it. the only thing im missing now is 2 six inch inline fans that im picking up this coming friday. damn fans are 215 a piece at the hydro shop but i need um for my cool tubes. im startin the seeds after germination in rapid rooter plugs. im really hopin for at least 1 1/2 ounces per plant period which should give me close to a pound harvest every two months. at400 to 500 an oz here and thats a deal, i can make an extra 40 grand a year under da table ya know. oh yeah, im usin 3 gallon grow bags as well. any input would be nice. im open to all help. journal wit pics coming on plant day


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 3, 2009)

has anybody ever used rapid rooter plugs for seedlings after the seeds crack an show signs of life. im thinking bout usin um, jus got some from brew and grow hydro shop here in chi and i here they are good. i usually would jus drop cracked seed a couple inches in dirt but i like the idea of the roote seed starters? anybody have any luck wit um


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 5, 2009)

hey guys, jus went on da tude an saw they have auto diesel ryder FEM and lowlife hindu kush FEM!!!!!! i may b late but im not really a seed breeder so i made a few impulse buys. lol as sooooooon as im done with these aks in 2 months im startin the fem diesel and kush. now i have 10 reg diesel and 10 blueryder left ova? shit i hate jus lookin at seeds, but i want to grow those fem diesel and kush soooo bad!!!


----------



## Lancashire Boi (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all, i read about a type of super yielding autoflower and visited a link to a site about 2 months ago and I'm pretty sure it was a link in this thread that lead me to the super yielding thread and I just can't find that thread or site anymore. The seeds are very expensive, something like 200 quid for a pack. I vaguely remember the guy that produces these seeds to be from Canada, I think.I think the guy is called Dr. something but im not positive.Its not the joint doctore or dr.chronic if anyone is thinking that. I think one of the types of bud is called autumn flower or moon something. I'm definately not dreamin here. Its in a thread somewhere. So smoking up definately has some play on your short term memory.ha any help is appreciated.


----------



## CannabisWWger (Oct 14, 2009)

I just sat and read this whole thread, I was doing a search on AF strains and I came across this thread and after reading it, I enjoyed the people and also the info, I am starting a new grow in a new grow room I just built, this is gonna be my first real grow in a grow room..I've had a few other grow but they were in a closet and I have finally built a room so now I am ready to grow more then just 3 or less plants....I also just bought some AF strains b/c I want to see them go from the seedling stage right to flowering, plus I bought some other strains, I am gonna be growing the AF strains: 1 Automatic Blueberry, 1 Automatic White Moscow and 1 Easy Ryder, the other strains are from green house which are: 2 Big Bang, 2 The Church, 2 Himalaya Gold and 2 Lemon Skunk. All are fem. seeds. I just got the blueberry and the big bang and the church seeds today and I should be getting the rest this weekend, I order the seeds I just got today and then a few days later I ended up ordering more. lol 

Anyway's I hope to be able to get info/help along the way plus also be able to share this grow with you guys.


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 14, 2009)

heheh how the hell is this still going?
Over a month GKN just stopped in to say he was Ok but hasnt reposted since and still more people stop by to comment.
Yet I cant get more than 4 people to see my DIY carbon scrubber
Damn your popularity GKN!! lolol

Quick plug: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/254814-ultimate-diy-carbon-scruber-under.html


----------



## CannabisWWger (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice job on the DIY carbon scrubber camel, I think I will give that a try, I have a 6x6x8ft grow room, and I believe this would work nicely


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 14, 2009)

CannabisWWger said:


> Nice job on the DIY carbon scrubber camel, I think I will give that a try, I have a 6x6x8ft grow room, and I believe this would work nicely


Thanks man, post in that thread and help bump that thing.
Have a +rep waiting for ya hehe
~~Joe~~


----------



## miztaj (Oct 16, 2009)

I just joined the autoflower train.I have 1 ak47xlr2 and 5 sagarmatha double diesel ryders.Anyone heard or read anything about the double diesel.The description on attutde sounds like its gonna be a winner.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey gkn & everyone. Just posted pics of my sativa going to chop her tonite. Starting 1 easyryder. 2 ak47 x blueberry and 2 lemon skunk autos for a cfl grow.I also have 3 clones off my sativa a blue hash in the flower room. possibily 2 la woman,I got 2 shoots from 1 seed. Any1 ever have that happen ? Plus 1 wreckage an 1 indica bagseed and 2 blue hash clones all veggin. Should be busy till mid January. Ill have a new journal up soon. Happy growing.


----------



## miztaj (Oct 17, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> Hey gkn & everyone. Just posted pics of my sativa going to chop her tonite. Starting 1 easyryder. 2 ak47 x blueberry and 2 lemon skunk autos for a cfl grow.I also have 3 clones off my sativa a blue hash in the flower room. possibily 2 la woman,I got 2 shoots from 1 seed. Any1 ever have that happen ? Plus 1 wreckage an 1 indica bagseed and 2 blue hash clones all veggin. Should be busy till mid January. Ill have a new journal up soon. Happy growing.


oh shit u got siamese twins or just regular twins?.....lol


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 18, 2009)

miztaj said:


> oh shit u got siamese twins or just regular twins?.....lol


just regular. it fem seed too so we'll see. they both popped ground today 1 in morn 1 in evening.very curious on them ones. the easyryder showed too tonite. the ak47b and lemons are like 5 days old.it will be fun .


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 11, 2009)

Are there any UK A/F growers on RIU, just want a little advice about temps and my god have I been ignored.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Are there any UK A/F growers on RIU, just want a little advice about temps and my god have I been ignored.


Have you made any threads about it? Have you looked in the growFAQ or maybe google? Jacking peoples thread is a good way to get yourself ignored bro


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Nov 12, 2009)

i cant believe this thread is still alive... GKN hasnt posted in a while.... its been pretty much jacked...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 12, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Have you made any threads about it? Have you looked in the growFAQ or maybe google? Jacking peoples thread is a good way to get yourself ignored bro


Not by you though  fuck it, if they live they live, I'm going 24/0 to keep them warm, sorry GKN.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Nov 13, 2009)

No worries dude, i've never cared bout thread jacking, post away! Sorry guys, i've been super busy lately and don't have a grow goin at the moment...let's keep this thread alive, haha...how's everyone been? and the grows? let's see some pics, make me jealous...i'm hoping to start something up in the next couple weeks and i'll forsure keep ya'll informed...i hope all is well, take care...


gkn


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 13, 2009)

here is my sativa i harvested on oct.18th i got like just over 6 oz


----------



## Disturbed (Nov 13, 2009)

jeb5304 man u scared the crap out of me wiv that bug in ur signature thingi.


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 15, 2009)

Disturbed said:


> jeb5304 man u scared the crap out of me wiv that bug in ur signature thingi.


thats hilarious i smacked it the other day!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 15, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Nice tip there raiderman, rep for you. I wish I still had the first three issues of high times. What a groundbreaking magazine. Anyway back to the molasses issue. I can't find the info I was looking for but basically it is saying that part of the process the plant goes through is to make sugar for food for itself. Molasses helps that process and additionally it will put on up to twenty percent more dry weight on your buds.
> 
> Molasses, honey and other sugars are said to increase soil microbials, enhance regrowth and make the plants use of nitrogen more effective. Molasses will raise the energy level of the plant ( a mild sugar high?) and acts as a natural mild fungicide. Molasses is the 'secret' ingredient in many organic fertilizers.
> 
> ...


i bought that book and its worth , best $30 i ever spent


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> No worries dude, i've never cared bout thread jacking, post away! Sorry guys, i've been super busy lately and don't have a grow goin at the moment...let's keep this thread alive, haha...how's everyone been? and the grows? let's see some pics, make me jealous...i'm hoping to start something up in the next couple weeks and i'll forsure keep ya'll informed...i hope all is well, take care...
> 
> 
> gkn


Gkn, I see y everyone likes you so much, +Rep'd yo ass!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Nov 23, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Gkn, I see y everyone likes you so much, +Rep'd yo ass!


thanks alot my brotha! i just try to spread the good vibes....


----------



## Bmarley (Dec 5, 2009)

Disturbed said:


> jeb5304 man u scared the crap out of me wiv that bug in ur signature thingi.


I tried to smudge it with my finger...
damn little bugger kept moving
he is so fast
so sneaky


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 5, 2009)

i still do it when im way chopped. GKN how ya been? i hope all is well. so when you planning your next grow. i got lots going on.
my current grow all in 3gal bags. 3 sativa clones rdy on dec 15. then fems 6 wks old. 2 of la woman from 1 seed.one 12in other 10in, 3 blue hash clones.2 at 10 inches 1 at 12in. 1 reg wreckage 12 in. i have 1 seed i mixed up either a pineapple express or a seed from my indica patio grow at 12in.all going into flower room under the 600w hps on sun.i also have 3 fem easyryders from joint dr.in a cfl box 1 day old. i have some ak47x blueberry auto pollen from a male i have going too.so i can make some more autos. that'll be sweet.
i came across some purple erkle and some afghooey seeds.estatic to have them.erkl going to be 1 of stars of my many strains im growing for my 420 celebration. i also have 1 of each fems. barneys red diesel, dna la woman,kushberry, g13 royal kush,dinafem white widow,blue hash. plus 2 reg thseeds wreckage and 2 of the afghooy and 2 purple erkel. most of its all growin now or will be soon. going to be fun grow.i guess they all are but super excited for the erkle from all the hype. never really smoked much of any purple strain.these will veg until my room is cleared out around feb 7.


----------



## kearners (Jul 15, 2010)

Man i started reading this thread earlier tonight and when i got to where you disapeared i actauly started to panic  lol. Your a cool dude, +rep . Its nice to read a laid back thread with nobody argueing for a change . Nice ladies btw man .


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Dec 11, 2011)

helloooooooooo! Wow long time! any of my old buddies still out there???????


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 13, 2011)

whaaaaa suuuuup bro!!!!!! u know this is the first time I come back around here after a yr and look who I run into......CRAAAAZY!!!!


----------



## abrownmn (Dec 15, 2011)

463 posts, 47 pages...1 like...stoners....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 6, 2016)

Whoa it's been long time! Any of my old friends still around these parts?


----------

